# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  المخدرات كظاهرة اجرامية ( الأنواع والاسباب وطرق العلاج والوقاية)

## هيثم الفقى

جامعة حلــب- كلية الحقوق .
الدراسات العليا – ماجستير .
قسم القانون الجزائــــــــــــي .
مقرر علم الاجرام والعقاب .

المُخــدِرات 

((تعريف المخدرات - أنواعها - أسباب تعاطيها - أضرارها و أثار تعاطيها
طرق العلاج وأساليب الوقاية من المخدرات ))

إشراف الدكتور : مصطفى بيطار
تقديم الطالب : علي عبدا لله الحمادة


__________________________________________________  __
السنة الدراسية 2007


1
(( مخطط البحث ))
فصل تمهيدي : ويتضمن : 
1- مقدمة .
2 - لمحة تاريخية .
3 - تعريف المخدرات 
4 - حكم المخدرات في الشريعة الإسلامية .
الفصل الأول : أنواع المخدرات .
أولاً : المخدرات الطبيعية .
1- الحشيش ، القنب الهندي ، المار يهوانا .
2- الأفيون ، الخشخاش .
3- القـــــات .
4- الكـوكـــا .
ثانياً : المخدرات الصُنعية .
1- المورفين .
2- الهيروين .
3- الكودايين .
4- السيدول .
5- الديوكامفين .
6- الكوكاييــن .
7- الكراك . 
ثالثاً: المخدرات التخليقية .
1- عقاقير الهلوسة . 
2- العقاقير المنشطة ، المنبهات ( الأمفيتامينات )
3- المنومات .
4- العقاقير المهدئة .


الفصل الثاني : أسباب تعاطي المخدرات .
أولاً: الأسباب التي تعود إلى الفرد .
ثانياً: الأسباب التي تعود إلى الأسرة .
ثالثاً: الأسباب التي تعود إلى المجتمع .
الفصل الثالث : أضرار و أثار تعاطي المخدرات .
أولاً : الأضرار الجسمية .
ثانياً : الأضرار النفسية والاضطرابات الانفعالية .
1- الاضطرابات السارة .
2- الاضطرابات غير السارة { الاكتئاب – القلق – جمود أو تبلد الانفعال – عدم التناسب الانفعالي }
ثالثاً : الأضرار الاجتماعية .
1- أضرار المخدرات على الفرد نفسه . 
2- أضرار المخدرات على الأسرة .
3- أضرار المخدرات على الإنتاج .
رابعاً : أضرار المخدرات و آثارهــــا السياسية .
خامساً : أثر المخدرات على ارتكاب الجرائم .
الفصل الرابــــع : طرق العلاج وأساليب الوقاية من المخدرات .
أولاً : طرق العلاج ومراحله .
1- مرحلة العلاج الطبي ( مرحلة التخلص من السموم ). 
2- مرحلة العلاج النفسي والاجتماعي .
3- مرحلة التأهيل والرعاية اللاحقة .
ثانياً: أساليب الوقاية من المخدرات ومقترحات وتوصيات وخاتمة .






مقدمـــة: 
المخدرات هي الآفة الخطيرة القاتلة التي بدأت تنتشر في الآونة الأخيرة في كافة المجتمعات بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل ، حتى أصبحت خطراً يهدد هذه المجتمعات وينذر بانهيارها.
وقد ثبت من الأبحاث والدراسات العلمية أن المخدرات تشل إرادة الإنسان، وتذهب بعقله، وتدفعه في أخف الحالات إلى ارتكاب الموبقات. وتبعاً لانتشار المخدرات ازداد حجم التعاطي والإدمان . وتعد مشكلة المخدرات من اخطر المشاكل الصحية والاجتماعية والنفسية التي تواجه العالم أجمع وطبقا لتقديرات المؤسسات الصحية العالمية يوجد حوالي 800 مليون من البشر يتعاطون المخدرات أو يدمنونها (1) .
و الإدمان على مخدر ما ، يعني تكون رغبة قوية وملحة تدفع المدمن إلى الحصول على المخدر وبأي وسيلة وزيادة جرعته من آن لآخر ، مع صعوبة أو استحالة الإقلاع عنه سواء للاعتماد النفسي أو لتعود أنسجة الجسم عضويا وعادة ما يعاني المدمن من قوة دافعة قهرية داخلية للتعاطي و سبب ذلك الاعتماد النفسي أو العضوي .
و لقد تضافرت عديد من العوامل السياسية ، الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لتجعل من المخدرات خطرا يهدد العالم أو كما جاء في بيان لجنة الخبراء بالأمم المتحدة " إن وضع المخدرات بأنواعها في العالم قد تفاقم بشكل مزعج وأن المروجين قد تحالفوا مع جماعات إرهابية دولية لترويج المخدرات في دول العالم " (2)
وتعتبر مشكلة المخدرات من أعقد المشاكل التي تواجه المجتمع الدولي في الوقت الراهن وهي ليست أقل خطورة من مشكلة الإرهاب، ولا يكاد يفلت منها أي مجتمع سواء كان متقدماً أو نامياً.
وتكمن أهمية هذه المشكلة في أنها تمس حياة المدمن الشخصية والاجتماعية من جميع الجوانب سواء كان ذلك يتمثل في صورته أمام نفسه أو بينه وبين أفراد أسرته، وتتمثل أهمية المشكلة بالنسبة للمجتمع في أنها تحيط به وتمسه من جميع الجوانب الرئيسية، وأهم هذه الجوانب هو أمن المجتمع واستقراره حيث أدى انتشار الإدمان إلى زيادة نسبة الجرائم والعنف مثل السطو المسلح والسرقة وغيرها من الجرائم التي تحدث أغلبها تحت تأثير الإدمان (3).


______________________
(1)ً- الجامعة اللبنانية - معهد العلوم الاجتماعية - حلقات وأبحاث - الإدمان علـى المخدرات - إعداد: نسرين محمد جميل الخالدي 
(2)ً- مقالة بعنوان (( علاج الإدمان بين الجهود الجادة والمصالح الشخصية )) ، د.جمعة سيد يوسف ، موقع نساء سورية على شبكة الانترنت .
(2)ً- مقالة بعنوان




ولو استخدمت الإنسانية 20% من الأموال المتداولة بتجارة المخدرات الدولية لاختفت الأمية من العالم ؟؟ أما 40% من تلك الأموال فهي كفيلة بمكافحة الجوع نتيجة ( التصحر ) في كل أرجاء العالم و 60% من تلك الأموال تقضي على الفقر في 27 دولة هي الأكثر فقرا من بين دول العالم .لكن ( كارتيلات ) تصنيع المخدرات لم تكن أبدا لتنتظر إلى حقائق إنسانية ، بل كانت تحرص على جني المزيد من الأرباح والأموال الملوثة بدماء ضحاياها في كل مكان . والمخدرات التخليقية جاءت وبكل أسف لتمثل تحالف العلم مع العقول الشيطانية ، بدلا من تسخير قدرات العلماء لإنتاج أدوية أو أغذية تفيد البشرية ، جاءت تلك المخدرات لتضيف بعدا أكثر مأساوية ولتوقع بالمزيد من الضحايا بصورة قاسية للغاية .
وظاهرة تعاطي المخدرات كغيرها من الظواهر الاجتماعية في أي مجتمع لا يجوز فصلها عن مجمل الظروف المحيطة بها في داخل هذا المجتمع أو خارجه، فهي لا تنفصل عن الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية التي تسود هذا المجتمع… الأمر الذي يحتم على من يتناول مثل هذه الظاهرة أن يتناول بشئ من التحليل للخصائص الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي يعيش فيها متعاطي المخدرات ومن ثم تحليل ودراسة الأسباب الاجتماعية العامة المؤدية إلى هذه الظاهرة وانتشارها بين صفوف من هم في سن الشباب ـ ما بين 14 سنة وحتى الأربعين. 
كما ويجب البحث عن الظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي تؤثر على قطاع الشباب في المجتمع بالشكل الذي يؤدي إلى انتشار تعاطي المخدرات بينهم . 
ولا رجاء ولا مستقبل لشباب يدمن هذه المخدرات، والخوف كل الخوف من مجتمع تروج فيه المخدرات، ذلك لأن الأفراد الذين يتعاطون المخدرات يتطور بهم الحال إلى الإدمان والمرض والجنون ، وبزيادة إقبال الشباب على تعاطي المواد المخدرة، لم يعد الأمر مقتصراً على مجرد حالات فردية يمكن التعامل معها، من خلال المنظور الفردي، سواء بالعلاج الطبي أو الجنائي، بل تحول الأمر إلى ظاهرة اجتماعية خطيرة .
2 - لمحة تاريخيــــة : 
إن استخدام المخدرات قديم قدم البشرية وعرفتها أقدم الحضارات في العالم فقد وجدت لوحة سومرية يعود تاريخها إلى الألف الرابعة قبل الميلاد تدل على استعمال السومريين للأفيون وكانوا يطلقون عليه نبات السعادة وعرف الهنود والصينيون " الحشيش " منذ الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد ، كما وصفه هوميروس في الأوديسا.وعرف الكوكائين في أمريكا اللاتينية منذ 500 عام ق.م وكان الهنود الحمر يمضغون أوراقه في طقوسهم الدينية. أما القات فقد عرفه الأحباش قديماً ونقلوه إلى اليمن عام 525 ميلادي. وفي أوائل القرن التاسع عشر تمكن الألماني سيدترونر من فصل مادة المورفين عن الأفيون وأطلق عليها هذا الاسم نسبة إلى مورفيوس إله الأحلام عند الإغريق . وفي المشرق الإسلامي يرجح ابن كثير أن الحسن بن الصباح في أواخر القرن الخامس الهجري، الذي كان زعيم طائفة الحشاشين، وكان يقدم طعاماً لأتباعه يحرف به مزاجهم ويفسد أدمغتهم. وهذا يعني أن نوعاً من المخدرات عرفه العالم الإسلامي في تلك الحقبة . 
تشير دراسات عديدة إلى أن ظاهرة تعاطي المخدرات والمسكرات قد عرفت في المجتمعات والحضارات القديمة، كالحضارة الفرعونية والرومانية واليونانية والصينية والعربية وغيرها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ويقال بأن الفراعنة هم أول من عرف المخدرات في منطقتنا العربية. وكان أهمها المخدرات المشتقة من نبات الخشخاش والقنب، لكن استعمال هذه النباتات وما يشتق منها من المخدرات كان مقصوراً على مجالات بعيدة عن الإدمان، حيث كانت تستعمل في مجال الطب، فالأفيون كان يستخدم لعلاج أمراض العيون وعمل مراهم لآلام الجسم، وكذلك كان يصنع منه مساحيق لنفس الأغراض، كما كان الخشخاش في ذلك الوقت يستعمل كدواء لتهدئة الأطفال من الصراخ.
ومع بداية القرن الحالي أخذت إساءة استعمال المخدرات تشغل بالولاة ، حيث بدأت تتدفق على البلاد كميات ضخمة من الحشيش والأفيون من بلاد اليونان، وأقبل على تعاطيها كثير من فئات الشعب في الريف والمدن، بعد أن كان التعاطي محصوراً في نطاق ضيق على بعض الأحياء الوضيعة في المدن، وذلك حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الأولى، عندما تمكن كيميائي يوناني من إدخال الكوكايين إلى مصر وتقديمه إلى الطبقة العليا. ثم انتشرت بعد ذلك عادة تعاطي الكوكايين بسرعة امتدت إلى الطبقات الأخرى.
3 - تعريف المخــدرات :
المخدرات لغة: مشتقة من الخِدْر .. وهو ستر يُمد للجارية في ناحية البيت، والمخَدر والخَدَر: الظلمة، والخدرة: الظلمة الشديدة، والخادر: الكسلان، والخَدرُ من الشراب والدواء: فتور وضعف يعتري الشارب.
أما المخدرات اصطلاحاً:
لا يوجد تعريف عام جامع يتفق عليه العلماء المتخصصون، بحيث يوضح مفهوم المواد المخدرة بوضوح وجلاء، وإن كان هناك مجموعة من التعريفات الاصطلاحية للمخدرات، حيث عرفت المخدرات بأنها:
1- المادة التي يؤدي تعاطيها إلى حالة تخدير كلي أو جزئي مع فقد الوعي أو دونه، وتعطي هذه المادة شعوراً كاذباً بالنشوة والسعادة، مع الهروب من عالم الواقع إلى عالم الخيال.
2- هي كل مادة خام أو مستحضرة تحتوي على جواهر منبهة أو مسكنة من شأنها إذا استخدمت في غير الأغراض الطبية والصناعية الموجهة أن تؤدي إلى حالة من التعود والإدمان عليها مما يضر بالفرد والمجتمع جسمياً ونفسياً واجتماعياً.
3- ويعرفها بعض الباحثين من خلال زاويتين مختلفتين: أحداهما علمية، والأخرى قانونية، 
* علميــًا: بأن المخدر هو مادة كيميائية تسبب النعاس والنوم ،أو غياب الوعي المصحوب بتسكين الألم.
* وقانونياً: بأن المخدرات هي مجموعة من المواد التي تسبب الإدمان، وتسمم الجهاز العصبي، ويحظر تداولها أو زراعتها أو صنعها إلا لأغراض يحددها القانون، ولا تستعمل إلا بواسطة من يرخص لهم بذلك .
أما الُمفتّر: وهو ما يكون منه حرارة في الجسد واللسان وفي الأطراف، مع الضعف والاسترخاء في الأطراف قوة وضعفاً حسب حالة وقدرة الشخص الصحية.
مما سبق يمكن تعريف المخدرات على أنها:
"كل مادة مسكرة أو مفترة طبيعية أو مستحضرة كيميائياً من شأنها أن تزيل العقل جزئياً أو كلياً، وتناولها يؤدي إلى الإدمان، بما ينتج عنه تسمم في الجهاز العصبي، فتضر الفرد والمجتمع، ويحظر تداولها أو زراعتها، أو صنعها إلا لأغراض يحددها القانون، وبما لا يتعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية". 
4 - حكم المخدرات في الشريعة الإسلامية :
أجمع علماء المسلمين من جميع المذاهب على تحريم المخدرات حيث تؤدي إلى الأضرار في دين المرء وعقله وطبعه ، حتى جعلت خلقا كثيرا بلا عقل ، وأورثت آكلها دناءة النفس والمهانة . قال الله تعالى (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون )) المائدة 90 .
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " كل مسكر خمر حرام " ، والخمر هو كل ما خامر العقل أو غطاه أو ستره بغض النظر عن مظهر المسكر أو صورته وكل المخدرات مسكرة ومفترة وهي حرام ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " ما أسكر كثيرة فقليله حرام " كما قال " حرام على أمتي كل مفتر ومخدر " .
إن في تعاطي المخدرات اعتداء على الضروريات الخمس التي حرصت الشريعة الإسلامية على حمايتها والمحافظة عليها بمختلف السبل والوسائل، واعتبرت الاعتداء على أمنها جريمة من أشد الجرائم يستحق مرتكبها أبلغ العقوبات، وهذه
الضروريات أو مقاصد الشريعة الخمس وهي"(العقل – النفس – الدين – المال – العرض).



تقسيم المواد المخدرة : تتعدد المعايير المتخذة أساساً لتصنيف المواد المخدرة وسوف نقوم بالتصنيف : .
تبعاً لمصدرها أو طبقاً لأصل المادة التي حضرت منها ، وتنقسم طبقاً لهذا المعيار إلى :
-1مخدرات طبيعية - 2 -مخدرات صنعية - 3 – مخدرات تخليقية 
1- المخدرات الطبيعية 
والمخدرات الطبيعية : هي مجموعة من النباتات الموجودة بالطبيعة والتي تحتوي أوراقها أو ثمارها أو مستخلصاتها على عناصر مخدرة فعالة ، ينتج عن تعاطيها فقدان جزئي أو كلي للإدراك ، كما أنها قد تترك لدى المتعاطي اعتمادا وإدمانا نفسيا أو عضويا أو كلاهما وأهمها :
أولا : الحشيش ، القنب الهندي ، الماريهوانا :
القنب الهندي نبات عشبي ينمو فطريا أو تتم زراعته ، يسميه الأمريكيون ( الماريهوانا ) ومعناها السجن أو العبودية ، ويعرفه العرب باسم الحشيش . وأوراقه مسننة وعدد فصوصها فردى وهو نبات منه نبتة مؤنثة وأخرى ذكرية .
إن التعاطي عن طريق التدخين ( الاستنشاق ) سواء من خلال السجائر مخلوطا بالتبغ أو التمباك أو ( المعسل ) وهو أسلوب خطر للغاية حيث يصل الدخان إلى الرئتين مباشرة ومنها إلى الدم ثم المخ والجهاز العصبي ليبدأ تأثيره خلال دقائق ويمتد لحوالي 3 – 4 ساعات . 
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي الحشيش
* ضعف الشخصية ، الاكتئاب ، الانطواء ، القلق ، اضطراب النوم .
* خداع الحواس ، الهلوسة ، ضعف الذاكرة واضطراب التفكير وعدم تناسق الأفكار وتضخم الشعور بالذات .
* الضعف الجنسي وظهور أعراض أنوثة نتيجة انخفاض معدل هرمون الذكورة .
* ضعف القدرة على الإنجاب لانخفاض عدد الحيوانات المنوية بنسبة تزيد عن 60% . 
ثانيا : الأفيون ، الخشخاش :
الأفيون هو العصارة اللزجة المستخرجة من ثمار الخشخاش بعد تشريط جدرانها الخضراء قبل نضجها ، وهذا العصير الأبيض يجفف ليصبح مادة كريهة الرائحة ، شديدة المرارة ، تحتوي على ما يزيد عن 25 مادة مختلفة أهمها المورفين ، الكودايين . بيد أن المورفين هو العامل الأساسي في الإدمان والذي ترجع إليه تأثيرات الأفيون المختلفة . إن تأثير الأفيون يكوم عاما على الجسم ويؤثر بصورة أساسية على المخ والجهاز العصبي والعضلات وتظهر الأعراض على متعاطيه خلال فترة وجيزة لا تزيد عن نصف ساعة من تعاطيه ، ينشأ الإدمان على الأفيون عند تناول جرعة منه ( مهما كانت صغيرة ) لعدة أيام قليلة ، بعدها يبدأ المتعاطي في زيادة الجرعة سعيا وراء الشعور بالنشوة ، وكلما استمر في التعاطي استمرت حاجته إلى زيادة الجرعة وبعدها لا يمكنه التوقف عن التعاطي لفترة تزيد عن 12 ساعة تقريبا ، بعدها يعاني من أعراض التوقف المفاجئ وعادة ما تنتهي حياة المدمن في مصحات الأمراض العقلية أو بالموت في سن مبكرة .
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي الأفيون :
* الإحساس باللامسئولية والتضحية بكل نفيس مقابل الحصول على الجرعة في موعدها ، مما يدفع بالمدمن إلى الجريمة أو التنازل عن المبادئ والأخلاقيات . والتردد في اتخاذ القرار .
ثالثا : القات 
يتم تعاطي القات بمضغ الأوراق الصغيرة مضغا بطيئا ثم تخزين هذه الكتلة الممضوغة بالشدق مدة طويلة مع استحلابها من وقت لآخر ويعتمد المتعاطي إلى شرب كميات من المياه المثلجة مرارا وبعد فترة يلفظ المتعاطي كتلة الأوراق ويعاود مضغ أوراق جديدة ، التعاطي أو التخزين يتم في جلسات أو مجالس بطقوس غريبة ، حيث يتلاصق المتعاطون في أماكن مغلقة بحثا عن الدفء نظرا لأن التعاطي يسبب إحساسا بالبرودة .
أثناء التعاطي يمنح القات شعورا بالسعادة والراحة والتحلل من المسئولية وإحساسا زائفا بالقدرة والرضا ، غير أن الإدمان على تعاطي القات يسبب اعتمادا نفسيا إضافة إلى أعراض صحية أهمها ضعف في حركة المعدة ، سوء الهضم ، الهزال ، شلل الأمعاء ، تليف الكبد والخمول الجنسي .
أيضا فإن المدمنين يعانون من اضطرا بات في الجهاز العصبي وهم بصورة عامة كسالى ويعانون من تدني مستوى إنتاجيتهم وقدراتهم على العمل .
رابعا : الكوكا 
ولأوراق الكوكا أثر منبه حيث توفر للمتعاطي نشاط في وظائف المخ ، عدم الرغبة في النوم وعدم الشعور بالتعب ، غير أنها آثار مؤقتة تزول لتترك المتعاطي منهك الجسد ، مشتت التفكير .
2-المخدرات الصنعية : 
هي مجموعة من المواد المستخلصة أو الممزوجة أو المضافة أو المحضرة من نباتات موجودة في الطبيعة تحتوى على عناصر مخدرة فعالة ( مخدرات طبيعية ) ، ينتج عن تعاطيها فقدان جزئي أو كلي للإدراك ، كما أنها قد تترك لدى المتعاطي اعتمادا وإدمانا نفسيا أو عضويا أو كلاهما وأهمها :
أولا : المورفين :
تتم صناعة المورفين عن طريق تحليل مادة الأفيون الخام كيميائيا وباستخدام التسخين لإنتاج مسحوق أبيض عديم الرائحة ، مر المذاق يمكن تسويقه صلبا أو مذابا في سوائل خاصة ، كما يمكن إنتاجه في صورة أقراص .
عند الإقلاع عن تعاطي المورفين يواجهه المدمن مجموعة من أعراض الإقلاع ، خلال فترة تتراوح بين 24 – 48 ساعة واهم تلك الأعراض التوتر ، الهياج، الأرق، حكة شديدة بالجسم ، إفراز العرق بغزارة والرغبة الجامحة في البحث عن جرعة جديدة ويصف المدمنون شعورهم خلال تلك المرحلة بآلام جسدية متفرقة .
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي المورفين : للمورفين آثار منبهة على مدمنيه ، تتميز بالغثيان ، القيء تقلص العضلات و الهياج العصبي الشديد ، الأرق والتوتر. والضعف الجنسي .
ثانيا : الهيروين 
هو أحد أخطر مشتقات المورفين وأكثر العقاقير المسببة للإدمان شراسة وتأثير ، يتم تحضيره صناعيا من المورفين بعمليات كيميائية ، وفعاليته تتراوح ما بين أربعة إلى عشرة أضعاف تأثيرات المورفين ، وهو عبارة عن مسحوق أبيض عديم الرائحة ، ناعم الملمس ، مر المذاق قابل للذوبان بالماء وجاءت تسميته من الألمانية ومعناها الدواء القوي التأثير . وتقدر السلطات الأمريكية عدد مدمني الهيروين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بحوالي 3 مليون تتراوح أعمارهم بين 20 – 30 عاما وهو رقم معلن عنه رسميا .
إن الصورة المأساوية لإدمان الهيروين تكمن في التبعية الجسدية والنفسية السريعة والقوية ، والتي ترغم المدمن على تناول جرعات متزايدة والبحث بصورة جنونية على تأمين المخدر بأي طريقة ويكون المدمن غير قادر على السيطرة على رغبته مما يدفعه إلى سلوك إجرامي أو عدواني لإشباع حاجته وما لم يتم تدارك تلك الحالات بالعلاج النفسي والاجتماعي والطبي بصورة عاجلة فإن الانتحار عادة ما يكون نهايتها المحتمة ، غير أن علاج إدمان الهيروين باهظ الكلفة ولا يتوفر سوى في مراكز قليلة متخصصة ، وربما كان ذلك واحدا من أسباب الخطورة البالغة للهيروين .
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي الهيروين :
1- خلل في أنشطة المخ والإدراك الحسي و تدمير خلايا الكبد وتليفه . 
2- الشعور بالنقص والاكتئاب الذي قد يدفع المدمن إلى الانتحار . .
3- الولادة المبكرة للحوامل المدمنات وإصابة 90% من أطفالهن بضعف المناعة ونقص النمو وتصل نسبة الوفاة بينهم إلى 60 – 70% تقريبا .
ثالثا : الكودايين :
يمثل الكودايين حوالي 2% من مكونات الأفيون ولقد تم تصنيعه واستخراجه من المورفين لاستخدامه كمسكن للألم وكانت البداية في عام 1822م ، وقد ساهم في انتشار إدمانه نظرا لتوفره في عديد من أدوية السعال ومضادات الإسهال خاصة إنه كان غير مدرج ضمن عقاقير لوائح المخدرات وكان المدمنون يسعون إلى تأثيره المسبب للاسترخاء والهدوء ، والذي سرعان ما يتحول مع إدمانه إلى الشعور بالهياج العصبي والرغبة المستمرة في زيادة الجرعة .
رابعا : السيدول 
وهو مزيج من المورفين ومكونات أخرى أهمها السبارتين وقد تم تصنيعه كعقار ضد الآلام وقبل العمليات الجراحية وسرعان ما استخدمه المدمنون بطريق الحقن ومع استمرارية تناوله يترك إدمانا وتبعية نفسية وجسدية لدى المدمن وقد سارعت عديد من دول العالم من بينها الكويت إلى تقنين وتنظيم صرف وتناول هذا العقار . 

خامسا : الديوكامفين 
وهو مزيج من الكودايين والكافور ، وقد تم تصنيعه كعقار مسكن للآلام ومهدي للتوتر وسرعان ما عمد المدمنون إلى تعاطيه سواء في صورة أقراص أو بحقنه تحت الجلد وهو كجميع مشتقات المورفين يترك تبعية جسدية ونفسية لدى المدمن وإن كان ذلك أقل تأثيرا من المورفين .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سادسا : الكوكايين Cocaine
في عام 1860 نجح نيمان ( Niemann ) في استخراج مادة فعالة من أوراق الكوكا ، وخلال أقل من 10 سنوات أصبحت تستخدم كمخدر موضعي ممتاز ، إضافة إلى استعمالات طبية أخرى ولم يلبث الكوكايين أن أصبح من أحد المخدرات المنتشرة بين طبقات المجتمع الراقية خاصة وأن ( سيغموند فرويد ) العالم النفسي قد كتب عن متعة تناوله ، ومازال الكوكايين حتى الآن أحد أكثر المخدرات انتشارا في الأمريكتين وتشير تقديرات ( المعهد الوطني الأمريكي لسوء استخدام العقاقير ) إلى أن ما يقارب 15 مليون أمريكي يتعاطون الكوكايين بصورة منتظمة .
أثناء التعاطي يمنح الكوكايين إحساسا مؤقتا بالقوة والسعادة نظرا لتأثيره المنبه على الجهاز العصبي ،مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في نشاط المخ ، عدم الرغبة في النوم ، عدم الشعور بالتعب . غير أن الإدمان على الكوكايين يسبب مضاعفات صحية أهمها فقدان الإحساس بالأطراف ، الهلوسة وأخطرها هو السلوك العدواني والإجرامي مما يدفع المدمن إلى ارتكاب الجرائم إضافة إلى تدهور حاد بالتوازن النفسي والقدرة على العمل وكثيرا ما ينتهي الأمر بالمدمنين إلى إصابتهم بأرق مزمن ونوع من الجنون يصعب علاجه إضافة إلى الضعف الجنسي . 
سابعا : الكراك 
في عام 1983 نجح تجار المخدرات في كاليفورنيا في ابتكار الكراك وهو مركب مستخرج كيميائيا من الكوكايين ، والكراك مادة بالغة الخطورة ، مخدر قوي المفعول وقاتل سريع ، تظهر آثاره خلال 10 ثوان فقط من تعاطيه ليمنح المتعاطي شعورا بالنشوة واللذة وسرعان ما يزول ليصاب المدمن بحالة الاكتئاب الشديد .
3 - المخدرات التخليقية :
هي مجموعة من المواد الاصطناعية سواء من العقاقير أو غيرها مصنعة من مواد أولية طبيعية أو غير موجودة في الطبيعة ، ينتج عن تعاطيها فقدان جزئي أو كلي للإدراك ، وأهمها :
أولا : عقاقير الهلوسة :
مروجو المخدرات ضالتهم في هذا العقار وبدأ تصنيعه في أمريكا ، فرنسا والمكسيك ليشهد موجة رهيبة من إدمان المراهقين رافقتها ظواهر غريبة من الجرائم وحالات الانتحار ومعدلات عالية لمراهقين يلقون بأنفسهم من المباني الشاهقة إضافة إلى مواليد مصابين بتشوهات خلقية وتنبه العالم إلى أن السبب يعود أساسا إلى إدمان هذا العقار .
يقوم مروجو المخدرات بتصنيع هذا العقار في صورة سائل ويتم تعاطيه بتناول نقطة واحدة بالفم سواء مخلوطا بالسكر أو الشراب وسرعان ما طوره البعض ليستخدم عن طريق الحقن بالوريد ، والجرعة الواحدة من عقار (L.S.D) تترك المتعاطي في حالة هلوسة لمدة تتراوح بين 4 – 18 ساعة .
المهلوسات أو عقاقير الهلوسة تم تعريفها علميا في مؤتمر الطب النفسي المنعقد بواشنطن 1966 على أنها
( مركبات تؤدي إلى اضطراب النشاط العقلي ، واسترخاء عام وتشوش في تقدير الأمور كما أنها مولدة للأوهام والقلق وانفصام الشخصية ). لم يتوقف الأمر على إنتاج عقار (L.S.D) بل صنعت المختبرات الطبية مركبات أخرى تزيد خطورة عنه منها عقار أكثر خطورة وهو ( S.T.P) اختصارا لكلمات ثلاثة هي ( الصفاء والهدوء والسلام ) والذي وجد طريقه إلى مدمني المخدرات . وفي عام 1968 عرفت شوارع سان فرانسيسكو عقارا أخرا خرج من الاستخدام الطبي ليتلقاه مروجي وتجار المخدرات وهو ( حبة السلام ) P.C.P)) .
آثار ومخاطر تعاطي عقاقير الهلوسة :
• اضطراب الإدراك الحسي والشعور بالفزع و الاكتئاب والرغبة في الانتحار .
• وولادة أطفال مشوهة و زيادة معدل الإصابة بسرطان الدم . 
ثانيا: العقاقير المنشطة ، المنبهات :
هي مواد ترفع القدرة الجسمانية والذهنية لمن يتعاطاها ، ولم يلبث العالم أن أدرك بأن هذه المركبات الطبية تحول متعاطيها إلى حالة إدمان مؤسفة وأن لها أخطارا صحية جسيمة . وتتوافر الأمفيتامينات على شكل أقراص مختلفة التركيز يتم تعاطيها عن طريق البلع أو بإذابتها في الماء والعصائر. 
تعاطي المنشطات يؤدي إلى مجموعة من الأعراض المباشرة المؤقتة أهمها الشعور باليقظة والانتعاش وزوال الإرهاق إضافة إلى شعور بالثقة والقوة الذهنية ، ويصاحب ذلك فقدان للشهية وبطء في نبضات القلب بينما يرتفع ضغط الدم . غير أن الإدمان عادة ما يتسبب في أعراض خطرة أهمها التغيرات النفسية التي تحول المدمن إلى إنسان شكوك ، يعيش حالة من التوتر والقلق والعصبية مع تشوش ذهني كبير.
رصد العلماء مضاعفات أخرى أهمها حالات متقطعة من الهيجان العصبي والتشنجات وعادة ما يشكو المدمنون من رعشة مستمرة بالأطراف ، وقد أشارت الإحصائيات إلى أن ما يقارب 40% من مدمني المنشطات يميلون إلى الشكوك العدواني والعنف وأن 70% منهم يعيشون حياة أسرية مفككة نتيجة لشعورهم الدائم بالشك والخوف .
ثالثا : المنومات 
المنومات هي مجموعة من العقاقير التي تسبب النوم والنعاس في جرعاتها البسيطة , غير أن الأبحاث الطبية أثبتت خطورتها البالغة في إحداث الإدمان لدى متعاطيها . 
إن معظم تلك المركبات تؤثر مباشرة على قشرة المخ ورصد العلماء مجموعة من المضاعفات التي تصيب المدمنين أهمها اختلال القوى العقلية ، الاكتئاب ، فقدان الاتزان ، التلعثم في الكلام إضافة إلى الشحوب وبطء الحركة . لاحظ العلماء أيضا ارتفاع معدلات الانتحار بين هؤلاء المدمنين ، كما أن زيادة الجرعة تؤدي مرارا إلى الغيبوبة والوفاة . إن الإقلاع عن تعاطي هذه المركبات يؤدي إلى أعراض أكثر قسوة من الهيروين وتبدأ هذه الأعراض عادة خلال 24 ساعة بعد التوقف عن تعاطي العقار وتشمل نوبات من الهذيان ، الضعف العام ، نوبات من التشنج والصرع ، عدم القدرة على الحركة باتزان وتشير الإحصائيات الطبية إلى أن هذه الأعراض تسبب الوفاة في 7% من الحالات . ولعل ذلك ما يحتم ضرورة علاج هؤلاء المدمنين في مصحات عالية التخصص ، ولقد كان من بين ضحايا تلك العقاقير كثير من نجوم السينما ورجال الأعمال الذين ظنوا أن هذه العقاقير تساعدهم في مواجهة نمط حياتهم المتواتر وانتهى الأمر بهم إلى الموت .
رابعا :العقاقير المهدئة :
المهدئات هي مجموعة مختلفة من العقاقير لها تركيب كيميائي متباين ، غير أنها تشترك في مفعولها في تخفيف أو إزالة الاستثارات الانفعالية ،
رصد العلماء العديد من المضاعفات لدى مدمني هذه المركبات أهمها وهن العضلات ، الدوار ، هبوط الضغط ، الاضطرابات النفسية والعقلية ، كما أن بعض هؤلاء المدمنين يصابون بحالات من الهياج العصبي ويدفعهم إلى ارتكاب جرائم العنف في أسرهم ، أما زيادة الجرعة فقد تؤدي إلى الغيبوبة والوفاة في بعض الحالات . 
خامسا : المذيبات الطيارة والأصماغ :
تعتبر هذه المجموعة من أخطر أنواع الإدمان نظرًا لتوفر هذه المركبات وتنوعها ،حيث أنها تمثل مواد أولية ضرورية تدخل ضمن الاستخدام العادي للمجتمع ومن الصعب تقييد استخدامها ، كما أن أسعارها رخيصة نسبيا وفي متناول الأحداث والبالغين .
وقد وجد فيها الأحداث وسيلة للحصول على لحظات من النشوة والاسترخاء والهلوسة البصرية ، ضمن تلك المركبات البنزين ،الكلوفورم ،غاز الولاعات ، وبعض الأصماغ . ولقد رصد العلماء عديدا من مضاعفات الإدمان على تعاطي تلك المواد أهمها الوفاة الفجائية نتيجة توقف القلب أو التنفس ، أما على المدى الطويل فإن هذه المواد تترك أثرا ساما على خلايا المخ ، فقر الدم الشديد إضافة إلى السلوك العدواني والإجرامي للمدمن .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أولاً : الأسباب التي تعود الى الفرد : 
هنـاك عدة أسباب هامة تكمن وراء الإقدام على تعاطي الفرد للمخدرات ويمكن تقسيمها كالآتي : 
- 1 ضعف الوازع الديني لدى الفرد المتعاطي : 
لاشك أن عدم تمسك بعض الشباب وعلى وجه الخصوص أولئك الذين هم في سن المراهقة قد لا يلتزمون التزاما كاملاً بتعاليم الدين الإسلامي الحنيف من حيث إتباع أوامره واجتناب نواهيه ، وينسون كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ونتيجة ذلك أنساهم الله سبحانه أنفسهم فانحرفوا عن طريق الحق والخير إلى طريق الفساد والضلال ، قال تعالى:
( ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك هم الفاسقون ) 
- 2 مجالسة أو مصاحبة رفاق السوء : 
تكاد تجمع جميع الدراسات النفسية والاجتماعية التي أجريت على أسباب تعاطي المخدرات وبصفة خاصة بالنسبة للمتعاطي لأول مرة ، على أن عامل الفضول وإلحاح الأصدقاء أهم حافز على التجربة كأسلوب من أساليب المشاركة الوجدانية مع هؤلاء الأصدقـاء ، فالله سبحانه وتعالى حذرنا من إتباع أهواء المضللين فقال تعالى ( ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيراً وضلوا عن سواء السبيل ) (1) . 
-3 الاعتقاد بزيادة القدرة الجنسية : 
يعتقد بعض الشباب أن هناك علاقة وثيقة بين تعاطي المخدرات وزيادة القدرة الجنسية من حيث تحقيق أقصى إشباع جنسي وإطالة فترة الجماع بالنسبة للمتزوجين وكثيراً من المتعاطين يقدمون على تعاطي المخدرات سعياً وراء تحقيق اللذة الجنسية والواقع أن المخدرات لا علاقة لها بالجنس بل تعمل على عكس ما هو شائع بين الناس .
4 - السفر إلى الخارج : 
لاشك أن السفر للخارج مع وجود كل وسائل الإغراء وأماكن اللهو وعدم وجود رقابة على الأماكن التي يتم فيها تناول المخدرات يعتبر من أسباب تعاطي المخدرات . 
5 - الشعور بالفراغ : 
لاشك أن وجود الفراغ مع عدم توفر الأماكن الصالحة التي تمتص طاقة الشباب كالنوادي والمنتزهات وغيرها يعتبر من الأسباب التي تؤدي إلى تعاطي المخدرات أو المسكرات وربما لارتكاب الجرائم . 
6 - حب التقليد : 
وقد يرجع ذلك إلى ما يقوم به بعض المراهقين من محاولة إثبات ذاتهم وتطاولهم إلى الرجولة قبل أوانها عن طريق تقليد الكبار في أفعالهم وخاصة تلك الأفعال المتعلقة بالتدخين أو تعاطي المخدرات من أجل إطفاء طابع الرجولة عليهم أمام الزملاء أو الجنس الآخر. 


- 7 السهر خارج المنزل : 
قد يفسر البعض الحرية تفسير خاطئ على أنها الحرية المطلقة حتى ولو كانت تضر بهم أو بالآخرين ومن هذا المنطلق يقوم البعض بالسهر خارج المنزل حتى أوقات متأخرة من الليل وغالباً ما يكون في أحد الأماكن التي تشجع على السكر والمخدرات وخلافه من المحرمات. 
- 8 توفر المال بكثرة : 
إن توفر المال في يد بعض الشباب بسيولة قد يدفعه إلى شراء أغلى الطعام والشراب وقد يدفعه حب الاستطلاع ورفقاء السوء إلى شراء أغلى أنواع المخدرات والمسكرات ، وقد يبحث البعض منهم عن المتعة الزائفة مما يدفعه إلى الإقدام على ارتكاب الجريمة . 
9 - الهموم والمشكلات الاجتماعية : 
هناك العديد من الهموم والمشكلات الاجتماعية التي يتعرض لها الناس فتدفع بعضهم إلى تعاطي المخدرات بحجة نسيان هذه الهموم والمشاكل . 
- 10الرغبة في السهر للاستذكار : 
يقع بعض الشباب فريسة لبعض الأوهام التي يروجها بعض المغرضين من ضعاف النفوس عن المخدرات وخاصة المنبهات على أنها تزيد القدرة على التحصيل والتركيز أثناء المذاكرة وهذا بلاشك وهم كاذب ولا أساس له من الصحة بل بالعكس قد يكون تأثيرها سلبياً على ذلك
. 11 - انخفاض مستوى التعليم : 
ليس هناك من شك في أن الأشخاص الذين لم ينالوا قسطاً وافراً من التعليم لا يدركون الأضرار الناتجة عن تعاطي المخدرات أو المسكرات فقد ينساقون وراء شياطين الإنس من المروجين والمهربين للحصول على هذه السموم ، وإن كان ذلك لا ينفي وجود بعض المتعلمين الذين وقعوا فريسة لهذه السموم . 
ثانياً : الأسباب التي تعود للأسرة: 
تعتبر الأسرة هي الخلية الأولى في المجتمع وهي التي ينطلق منها الفرد إلى العالم الذي حوله بتربية معينة وعادات وتقاليد اكتسبها من الأسرة التي تربى فيها ، ويقع على الأسرة العبء الأكبر في توجيه صغارها إلى معرفة النافع من الضار والسلوك الحسن من السيئ بالرفق ، فهي لهم سبيل في اكتساب الخبرات معتمدين على أنفسهم تحت رقابة واعية ومدركة لعواقب الأمور كلها . 
وقد أظهرت نتائج تعاطي المخدرات أن تخلخل الاستقرار في جو الأسرة متمثلاً في انخفاض مستوى الوفاق بين الوالدين وتأزم الخلافات بينهما إلى درجة الهجر والطلاق يولد أحياناً شعوراً غالباً لدى الفرد بعدم اهتمام والديه به . ومن أهم الأسباب التي تعود للأسرة للمساهمة في تعاطي المخدرات: 
- 1 القدوة السيئة من قبل الوالدين : 
يعتبر هذا العامل هو من أهم العوامل الأسرية التي تدفع الشباب إلى تعاطي المخدرات والمسكرات ويرجع ذلك إلى أنه حينما يظهر الوالدين في بعض الأحيان أمام أبنائهم في صورة مخجلة تتمثل في إقدامهم على تصرفات سيئة وهم تحت تأثير المخدر ، فإن ذلك يسبب صدمة نفسية عنيفة للأبناء وتدفعهم إلى محاولة تقليدهم فيما يقومون به من تصرفات سيئة . 

2- إدمان أحد الوالدين : 
عندما يكون أحد الوالدين من المدمنين للمخدرات أو المسكرات فإن ذلك يؤثر تأثيراً مباشراً على الروابط الأسرية نتيجة ما تعانيه الأسرة من الشقاق والخلافات الدائمة لسوء العلاقات بين المدمن وبقية أفراد الأسرة مما يدفع الأبناء إلى الانحراف والضياع . 
3 - انشغال الوالدين عن الأبناء : 
إن انشغال الوالدين عن تربية أبنائهم بالعمل أو السفر للخارج وعدم متابعتهم أو مراقبة سلوكهم يجعل الأبناء عرضة للضياع والوقوع في مهاوي الإدمان ولاشك أنه مهما كان العائد المادي من وراء العمل أو السفر فإنه لا يعادل الأضرار الجسيمة التي تلحق بالأبناء نتيجة عدم رعايتهم الرعاية السليمة . 
4 - عدم التكافؤ بين الزوجين : 
ففي حالة عدم التكافؤ بين الزوج والزوجة ، يتأثر الأبناء بذلك تأثيراً خطيراً وبصفة خاصة إذا كانت الزوجة هي الأفضل من حيث وضع أسرتها المادية أو الاجتماعية ، فإنها تحرص أن تذكر زوجها بذلك دائماً ، مما يسبب الكثير من الخلافات التي يتحول على أثرها المنزل إلى جحيم لا يطاق ، فيهرب الأب من المنزل إلى حيث يجد الراحة عند رفاق السوء ، كما تهرب هي أيضاً إلى بعض صديقاتها من أجل إضاعة الوقت ، وبين الزوج والزوجة يضيع الأبناء وتكون النتيجة في الغالب انحرافهم . 
5 - القسوة الزائدة على الأبناء : 
إنه من الأمور التي يكاد يجمع عليها علماء التربية بأن الابن إذا عومل من قبل والديه معاملة قاسية مثل الضرب المبرح والتوبيخ فإن ذلك سينعكس على سلوكه مما يؤدي به إلى عقوق والديه وترك المنزل والهروب منه باحثاً عن مأوى له فلا يجد سوى مجتمع الأشرار الذين يدفعون به إلى طريق الشر والمعصية وتعاطي المخدرات . 
- 6كثرة تناول الوالدين للأدوية والعقاقير : 
إن حب الاستطلاع والفضول بالنسبة للأبناء قد يجعلهم يتناولون بعض الأدوية والعقاقير التي تناولها آباؤهم مما ينتج عن ذلك كثيراً من الأضرار والتي قد يكون من نتيجتها الوقوع فريسة للتعود على بعض تلك العقاقير .7 ضغط الأسرة على الابن من أجل التفوق : 
عندما يضغط الوالدين على الابن ويطلبون منه التفوق في دراسته مع عدم إمكانية تحقيق ذلك قد يلجأ إلى استعمال بعض العقاقير المنبهه أو المنشطة من أجل السهر والاستذكار وتحصيل الدروس ، وبهذا لا يستطيع بعد ذلك الاستغناء عنها . 
تلك هي أهم أسباب تعاطي المخدرات المتعلقة بالأسرة ومسئولية القضاء عليها والحد منها على الوالدين وعلماء الدين وعلى كل من أبصر على معرفة آفة المخدرات وما ينتج عنها من أضرار سيئة للغاية وقانا الله منها . 
ثالثاً : الأسباب التي تعود للمجتمع : 
"إذا كانت الأسرة هي البيئة الاجتماعية الأولى التي يعيش فيها الإنسان منذ صغره فإن مختلف الجماعات التي ينتمي إليها الفرد تشكل البيئة الاجتماعية الثانية التي يحيا فيها الإنسان. وقد تدعم هذه الجماعات ما تبنيه الأسرة وقد تهدمه وتعطل تأثيره ، وقد تعوض الجماعة الفرد عن مشاعر الحرمان العاطفي وعدم التقبل أو افتقاد الشعور بالأمن"(1). وهناك أسباب في تعاطي المخدرات تعود للمجتمع ومنها : 
1- توفر مواد الإدمان عن طريق المهربين والمروجين : 
ويعتبر هذا العامل من أهم العوامل التي تعود للمجتمع والتي تجعل تعاطي المخدرات سهلاً وميسوراً بالنسبة للشباب ويرجع ذلك إلى احتواء كل مجتمع من المجتمعات على الأفراد الضالين الفاسدين والذين يحاولون إفساد غيرهم من أبناء المجتمع ، فيقومون بمساعدة غيرهم من أعداء الإسلام بجلب المخدرات والسموم وينشرونها بين الشباب . 
2 - وجود بعض أماكن اللهو في بعض المجتمعات : 
هناك بعض أماكن اللهو في بعض الدول تعتمد أساساً على وجود المواد المخدرة والمسكرة من أجل ابتزاز أموال روادها ولا يهتم أصحابها سوى بجمع المال بصرف النظر عن الطريقة أو الوسيلة المستخدمة في ذلك . 
3- العمالة الأجنبية : 
إن عمليات التنمية في دول الخليج تتطلب الاستعانة ببعض العمالة والخبرات الأجنبية وهذه العمالة تأتي أحياناً وهي محملة بحسناتها وسيئاتها متمثلة في محاولة البعض إدخال بعض السموم والمواد المخدرة إما بغرض متعتهم الخاصة أو بغرض الكسب المادي من وراء ذلك
- 4 الانفتاح الاقتصادي : 
يحاول بعض ضعاف النفوس من أفراد المجتمع استغلال الانفتاح الاقتصادي استغلالاً سيئاً فبدلاً من قيامهم باستيراد السلع الضرورية لأفراد المجتمع يقومون بالاتجار وتهريب المخدرات بطرق غير مشروعة لكونها تحقق لهم أرباحاً كبيرة وبأقل مجهود . 
5 - قلة الدور الذي تلعبه وسائل الإعلام المختلفة : 
أجهزة الإعلام في بعض الدول العربية الإسلامية وخاصة التليفزيون قد ابتليت بظاهرة خطيرة وهي المبالغة في طول ساعات الإرسال والتفاخر بطول مدة الإرسال ، غير أن قدرة هذه الأجهزة الفنية قاصرة على ملئ هذه الساعات الطويلة بالإنتاج الإعلامي المحلي أو الغربي أو الإسلامي فيحدث المحظور وهو الالتجاء إلى أجهزة الإعلام الغربية من أفلام وأشرطة من قيم متضاربة مع القيم الإسلامية لكي يحقق أهدافه المرسومة ضد الأمة الإسلامية وبالأخص شبابها محاولاً بذلك هدم العنصر الأساسي من عناصر القوة والتنمية وهم الشباب . 
- 6 التساهل في استخدام العقاقير المخدرة وتركها دون رقابة : 
قد يكون التساهل في استيراد بعض الأدوية والعقاقير المخدرة اللازمة للاستخدام في المستشفيات دون تشديد الرقابة عليها من قبل وزارة الصحة في المجتمع سبب من أسباب استخدامها في غير الأغراض الطبية التي خصصت لها ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه قد تدخل هذه العقاقير تحت أسماء مستعارة وبطريقة نظامية ، كما أنها قد تدخل بطريقة غير نظامية مما يؤدي إلى انتشارها وتداولها بين الشباب . 
-7 غياب رسالة المدرسة : 
ويقع ذلك على عاتق المربين والمسئولين عن وضع المناهج التعليمية والتي يجب أن تتضمن أهداف واضحة تجعل الفائدة منها جيدة من حيث توضيح ما ينبغي إتباعه من فضائل وما يجب تجنبه من خبائث ورذائل .
وهكذا يتضح لنا العديد من العوامل التي تدفع إلى تعاطي المخدرات حيث تم التطرق إلى عدد من العوامل ومن هنا يمكننا القول بأن هذه المشكلة ليس سببها الفرد فقط بل يشارك في ذلك الأسرة والمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مضار المخدرات كثيرة ومتعددة ومن الثابت علمياً أن تعاطي المخدرات يضر بسلامة جسم المتعاطي وعقله .وإن الشخص المتعاطي للمخدرات يكون عبئاً وخطراً على نفسه وعلى أسرته وجماعته وعلى الأخلاق والإنتاج وعلى الأمن ومصالح الدولة وعلى المجتمع ككل.بل لها أخطار بالغة أيضاً في التأثير على كيان الدولة السياسي .. ونذكر هنا الأضرار الجسمية والنفسية والاجتماعية والسياسية.
أولاً- الأضرار الجسمية : 
- فقدان الشهية للطعام مما يؤدي إلى النحافة والهزال والضعف العام المصحوب باصفرار الوجه .
- ُيحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراب في الجهاز الهضمي والذي ينتج عنه سوء الهضم .
- أتلاف الكبد وتليفه حيث يحلل المخدر (الأفيون مثلاً) خلايا الكبد ويحدث بها تليفاً وزيادة في نسبة السكر ، مما يسبب التهاب وتضخم في الكبد وتوقف عمله بسبب السموم التي تعجز الكبد عن تخليص الجسم منها.
- التهاب في المخ وتحطيم وتآكل ملايين الخلايا العصبية التي تكوّن المخ مما يؤدي إلى فقدان الذاكرة .
- اضطرابات في القلب ، وارتفاع في ضغط الدم ، وانفجار الشرايين .
- التأثير على النشاط الجنسي ، حيث تقلل من القدرة الجنسية وتنقص من إفرازات الغدد الجنسية. 
- كما أن المخدرات هي السبب الرئيسي في الإصابة بأشد الأمراض خطورة مثل السرطان. 
- تعاطي جرعة زائدة ومفرطة من المخدرات قد يكون في حد ذاته (انتحاراً). 
ثانياً- الأضرار النفسية :
- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراباً في الإدراك الحسي العام وخاصة إذا ما تعلق الأمر بحواس السمع والبصر 
- يؤدي تعاطي المخدرات إلى اختلال في التفكير العام وصعوبة وبطء به ، وبالتالي يؤدي إلى فساد الحكم على الأمور والأشياء الذي يحدث معها بعض أو حتى كثير من التصرفات الغريبة إضافة إلى الهذيان والهلوسة. 
- تؤدي المخدرات أثر تعاطيها إلى آثار نفسية مثل القلق والتوتر المستمر والشعور بعدم الاستقرار والشعور بالانقباض والهبوط مع عصبية وحِدّة في المزاج وإهمال النفس والمظهر وعدم القدرة على العمل أو الاستمرار فيه. 
- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراب في الوجدان ، حيث ينقلب المتعاطي عن حالة المرح والنشوة والشعور بالرضى والراحة (بعد تعاطي المخدر) ويتبع هذا ضعف في المستوى الذهني وذلك لتضارب الأفكار لديه فهو بعد التعاطي يشعر بالسعادة والنشوة والعيش في جو خيالي وغياب عن الوجود وزيادة النشاط والحيوية ولكن سرعان ما يتغير الشعور بالسعادة والنشوة إلى ندم وواقع مؤلم وفتور وإرهاق مصحوب بخمول واكتئاب. 
- تتسبب المخدرات في حدوث العصبية الزائدة الحساسية الشديدة والاضطراب والتوتر الانفعالي الدائم والذي ينتج عنه بالضرورة ضعف القدرة على التواؤم والتكيف الاجتماعي. 
الاضطرابات الانفعالية قسمين : 
أ- الاضطرابات السارة :
وتشمل الأنواع التي تعطي المتعاطي صفة إيجابية حيث يحس بحسن الحال التفخيم أو النشوة حيث يحس المتعاطي في هذه الحالة حالة بالثقة التامة ويشعر بأن كل شيء على ما يرام ،وأنه أعظم الناس وأقوى وأذكى من الاخرين .
ب- الاضطرابات غير السارة :
1- الاكتئاب : ويشعر الفرد فيه بأفكار (سوداوية) حيث يتردد في اتخاذ القرارات وذلك للشعور بالألم. ويقلل الشخص المصاب بهذا النوع من الاضطرابات من قيمة ذاته ويبالغ في الأمور التافهة ويجعلها ضخمة ومهمة.
2- القلق : ويشعر الشخص في هذه الحالة بالخوف والتوتر. 
3- جمود أو تبلد الانفعال : وهو تبلد العاطفة – حيث إن الشخص في هذه الحالة لا يستجيب ولا يستشار بأي حدث يمر عليه مهما كان ساراً وغير سار. 
4- عدم التناسب الانفعالي : وهذا اضطراب يحدث فيه عدم توازن في العاطفة فيرى الشخص المصاب هذا الاضطراب يضحك ويبكي من دون سبب مثير لهذا البكاء أو الضحك ، اختلال الآنية : حيث يشعر الشخص المصاب بهذا الاضطراب بأن ذاته متغيرة فيحس بأنه شخص متغير تماماً ، وأنه ليس هو ، وذلك بالرغم من أنه يعرف هو ذاته. ويحدث هذا الإحساس أحياناً بعد تناول بعض العقاقير ، كعقاقير الهلوسة مثل (أل . أس . دي) والحشيش. 
ثالثا ً:الأضرار الاجتماعية 
1- أضرار المخدرات على الفرد نفســـــه :
إن تعاطي المخدرات يحطم إرادة الفرد المتعاطي وذلك لأن تعاطي المخدرات (يجعل الفرد يفقد كل القيم الدينية والأخلاقية ويتعطل عن عمله الوظيفي والتعليم مما يقلل إنتاجيته ونشاطه اجتماعياً وثقافياً وبالتالي يحجب عنه ثقة الناس به ويتحول بالتالي بفعل المخدرات إلى شخص غير موثوق فيه ومهمل ومنحرف في المزاج والتعامل مع الآخرين ويدفعه إلى ارتكاب الجرائم والعنف في معظم الحالات ). 
وتشكل المخدرات أضراراً على الفرد منها : 
1- المخدرات تؤدي إلى نتائج سيئة للفرد سواء بالنسبة لعمله أو إرادته أو وضعه الاجتماعي وثقة الناس به. 
2- كما أن تعاطيها يجعل من الشخص المتعاطي إنساناً كسول ذو تفكير سطحي يهمل أداء واجباته ومسؤولياته وينفعل بسرعة ولأسباب تافهة. وذو أمزجة منحرفة في تعامله مع الناس ، كما أن المخدرات تدفع الفرد المتعاطي إلى عدم القيام بمهنته ويفتقر إلى الكفاية والحماس والإرادة لتحقيق واجباته .

3- عندما يلح متعاطي المخدرات على تعاطي مخدر ما، ويسمى بـ((داء التعاطي)) أو بالنسبة للمدمن يسمى
بـ ((داء الإدمان)) ولا يتوفر للمتعاطي دخل ليحصل به على الجرعة الاعتيادية (وذلك أثر إلحاح المخدرات) فإنه يلجأ إلى الاستدانة وربما إلى أعمال منحرفة وغير مشروعة مثل قبول الرشوة والاختلاس والسرقة والبغاء وغيرها. وهو بهذه الحالة قد يبيع نفسه وأسرته ومجتمعه وطناً وشعباً. 
4- ُيحدِث تعاطي المخدرات للمتعاطي أو المدمن مؤثرات شديدة وحساسيات زائدة ، مما يؤدي إلى إساءة علاقاته بكل من يعرفهم. فهي تؤدي إلى سوء العلاقة الزوجية والأسرية ، مما يدفع إلى تزايد احتمالات وقوع الطلاق وانحراف الأطفال وتزيد أعداد الأحداث المشردين وتسوء العلاقة بين المدمن وبين جيرانه ، فيحدث الخلافات والمشاجرات التي قد تدفع به أو بجاره إلى دفع الثمن باهظاً. كذلك تسوء علاقة المتعاطي والمدمن بزملائه ورؤسائه في العمل مما يؤدي إلى احتمال طرده من عمله أو تغريمه غرامة مادية تخفض مستوى دخله. 
5- الفرد المتعاطي لا يمكنه إقامة علاقات طيبة مع الآخرين ولا حتى مع نفسه مما يتسبب في سيطرة (الأسوأ وعدم التكيف وسوء التوافق والتواؤم الاجتماعي على سلوكياته الأمر الذي يؤدي به في النهاية إلى الخلاص من واقعه المؤلم بالانتحار ). فهناك علاقة وطيدة بين تعاطي المخدرات والانتحار حيث إن معظم حالات الوفاة التي سجلت كان السبب فيها هو تعاطي جرعات زائدة من المخدر. 
6- المخدرات تؤدي إلى نبذ الأخلاق وفعل كل منكر وقبيح وكثير من حوادث الزنى والخيانة الزوجية تقع تحت تأثير هذه المخدرات وبذلك نرى ما للمخدرات من آثار وخيمة على الفرد والمجمتع. 
2- تأثير المخدرات على الأسرة :
الأسرة هي  :Frown: (الخلية الرئيسية في الأمة إذا صلحت صلح حال المجتمع وإذا فسدت انهار بنيانه فالأسرة أهم عامل يؤثر في التكوين النفساني للفرد لأنه البيئة التي يحل بها وتحضنه فور أن يرى نور الحياة ووجود خلل في نظام الأسرة من شأنه أن يحول دون قيامها بواجبها التعليمي لأبنائها)). 
فتعاطي المخدرات يصيب الأسرة والحياة الأسرية بأضرار بالغة من وجوه كثيرة أهمها : 
1- ولادة الأم المدمنة على تعاطي المخدرات لأطفال مشوهين. 
2- مع زيادة الإنفاق على تعاطي المخدرات يقل دخل الأسرة الفعلي مما يؤثر على نواحي الإنفاق الأخرى ويتدنى المستوى الصحي والغذائي والاجتماعي والتعليم وبالتالي الأخلاقي لدى أفراد تلك الأسرة التي وجه معيلها دخله إلى الإنفاق عل المخدرات هذه المظاهر تؤدي إلى انحراف الأفراد لسببين : 
أولهما : أغراض القدوة الممثلة في الأب والأم أو العائل. 
السبب الآخر : هو الحاجة التي تدفع الأطفال إلى أدنى الأعمال لتوفير الاحتياجات المتزايدة في غياب العائل. 
3- بجانب الآثار الاقتصادية والصحية لتعاطي المخدرات على الأسرة نجد أن جو الأسرة العام يسوده التوتر والشقاق والخلافات بين أفرادها فإلى جانب إنفاق المتعاطي لجزء كبير من الدخل على المخدرات والذي يثير انفعالات وضيق لدى أفراد الأسرة فالمتعاطي يقوم بعادات غير مقبولة لدى الأسرة حيث يتجمع عدد من المتعاطين في بيته ويسهرون إلى آخر الليل مما يولد لدى أفراد الأسرة تشوق لتعاطي المخدرات تقليداً للشخص المتعاطي أو يولد لديهم الخوف والقلق خشية أن يهاجم المنزل بضبط المخدرات والمتعاطين 
3- أضرار المخدرات على الإنتاج : 
يعتبر ((الفرد لبنة من لبنات المجتمع وإنتاجية الفرد تؤثر بدورها على إنتاجية المجتمع الذي ينتمي إليه)).
فمتعاطي المخدرات لا يتأثر وحده بانخفاض إنتاجه في العمل ولكن إنتاج المجتمع أيضاً يتأثر في حالة تفشي المخدرات وتعاطيها فالظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي تؤدي إلى تعاطي المخدرات ((تؤدي إلى انخفاض إنتاجية قطاع من الشعب العام فتؤدي أيضاً إلى ضروب أخرى من السلوك تؤثر أيضاً على إنتاجية المجتمع)). 
ومن الأمثلة على تلك السلوك هي : تشرد الأحداث وإجرامهم والدعارة والرشوة والسرقة والفساد والمرض العقلي والنفسي والإهمال واللامبالاة وأنواع السلوك هذه يأتيها مجموعة من الأشخاص في المجتمع ولكن أضرارها لا تقتصر عليهم فقط بل تمتد وتصيب المجتمع بأسره وجميع أنشطته وهذا يعني أن متعاطي المخدرات لا يتأثر وحده بانخفاض إنتاجه في العمل ولكنه يخفض من إنتاجية المجتمع بصفة عامة وذلك للأسباب التالية : 
1- انتشار المخدرات والاتّجار بها وتعاطيها يؤدي إلى زيادة الرقابة من الجهات الأمنية حيث تزداد قوات رجال الأمن ورقباء السجون والمحاكم والعاملين في المصحات والمستشفيات ومطاردة المهربين للمخدرات تجارها والمروجين ومحاكمتهم وحراستهم في السجون ورعاية المدمنين في المستشفيات تحتاج إلى قوى بشرية ومادية كثيرة للقيام بها وذلك يعني أنه لو لم يكن هناك ظاهرة لتعاطي وانتشار أو ترويج المخدرات لأمكن هذه القوات إلى الاتجاه نحو إنتاجية أفضل ونواحي صحية أو ثقافية بدلاً من بذل جهودهم في القيام بمطاردة المهربين ومروجي المخدرات وتعاطيها ومحاكمتهم ورعاية المدمنين وعلاجهم. 
2- يؤدي كذلك تعاطي وانتشار المخدرات إلى خسائر مادية كبيرة بالمجتمع ككل وتؤثر عليه وعلى إنتاجيته وهذه الخسائر المادية تتمثل في المبالغ التي تنفق وتصرف على المخدرات ذاتها. 
فمثلاً : إذا كانت المخدرات (تزرع في أراضي المجتمع) التي تستهلك فيه فإن ذلك يعني إضاعة قوى بشرية عاملة وإضاعة الأراضي التي تستخدم في زراعة هذه المخدرات بدلاً من استغلالها في زراعة محاصيل يحتاجها واستخدام الطاقات البشرية في ما ينفع الوطن ويزيد من إنتاجه. 
أما إذا كانت المخدرات تهرب إلى المجتمع المستهلك للمواد المخدرة فإن هذا يعني إضاعة وإنفاق أموالاً كبيرة ينفقها أفراد المجتمع المستهلك عن طريق دفع تكاليف السلع المهربة إليه بدلاً من أن تستخدم هذه الأموال في ما يفيد المجتمع كاستيراد مواد وآليات تفيد المجتمع للإنتاج أو التعليم أو الصحة. 
3- أن تعاطي المخدرات يساعد على إيجاد نوع من البطالة ؛ وذلك لأن المال إذا استغل في المشاريع العامة النفع تتطلب توفر أيدي عاملة وهذا يسبب للمجتمع تقدماً ملحوظاً في مختلف المجالات ويرفع معدل الإنتاج ، أما إذا استعمل هذا المال في الطرق الغير مشروعة كتجارة المخدرات فإنه حينئذ لا يكون بحاجة إلى أيدي عاملة ؛ لأن ذلك يتم خفية عن أعين الناس بأيدي عاملة قليلة جداً. 

4- إن الاستسلام للمخدرات والانغماس فيها يجعل شاربها يركن إليها وبالتالي فهو يضعف أمام مواجهة واقع الحياة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تناقص كفاءته الإنتاجية فما يعوقه عن تنمية مهاراته وقدراته وكذلك فإن الاستسلام للمخدرات يؤدي إلى إعاقة تنمية المهارات العقلية والنتيجة هي انحدار الإنتاج لذلك الشخص وبالتالي للمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه كمّاً وكيفاً. 
5- كل دولة تحاول أن تحافظ على كيانها الاقتصادي وتدعيمه لكي تواصل التقدم ومن أجل أن تحرز دولة ما هذا التقدم فإنه لا بد من وجود قدر كبير من الجهد العقلي والعضلي معاً ((يبذل بواسطة أبناء تلك الدولة سعياً وراء التقدم واللحاق بالركب الحضاري والتقدم والتطور)) ليتحقق لها ولأبنائها الرخاء والرفاهية فيسعد الجميع ، ولما كان تعاطي المخدرات ينقص من القدرة على بذل الجهد ويستنفذ القدر الأكبر من الطاقة ويضعف القدرة على الإبداع والبحث والابتكار فإن ذلك يسبب انتهاك لكيان الدولة الاقتصادي وذلك لعدم وجود الجهود العضلية والفكرية (العقلية) نتيجة لضياعها عن طريق تعاطي المخدرات. 
6- إضافة إلى ذلك فإن المخدرات تكبد الدول نفقات باهظة ومن أهم هذه النفقات هو ما تنفقه الدول في استهلاك المخدرات فالدول المستهلكة للمخدرات (مثل الدول العربية) تجد نفقات استهلاك المخدرات فيها طريقها إلى الخارج بحيث إنها لا تستثمر نفقات المخدرات في الداخل مما يؤدي (غالباً) إلى انخفاض في قيمة العملة المحلية لو كانت العملة المفضلة لدى تجار المخدرات ومهربيها هو الدولار. 
7- أثر المخدرات على الأمن العام مما لاشك فيه أن الأفراد هم عماد المجتمع فإذا تفشت وظهرت ظاهرة المخدرات بين الأفراد انعكس ذلك على المجتمع فيصبح مجتمعاً مريضاً بأخطر الآفات ، يسوده الكساد والتخلف وتعمّه الفوضى ويصبح فريسة سهلة للأعداء للنيل منه في عقيدته وثرواته فإذا ضعف إنتاج الفرد انعكس ذلك على إنتاج المجتمع وأصبح خطر على الإنتاج والاقتصاد القومي إضافة إلى ذلك هنالك مما هو أخطر وأشد وبالاً على المجتمع نتيجة لانتشار المخدرات التي هي في حد ذاتها جريمة فإن مرتكبها يستمرئ لنفسه مخالفة الأنظمة الأخرى فهي بذلك (المخدرات) الطريق المؤدي الى ارتكاب جرائم أخرى 
رابعاً: أضرار المخدرات وآثارها السياسية :
يمكن تلخيصها بالآتي:
1- يهتز الكيان السياسي لأي دولة إذا لم يكن في وسعها ومقدورها بسط نفوذها على كل أقاليمها ولقد ثبت أن كثيراً من مناطق زراعة المخدرات في أنحاء متفرقة من العالم لا تخضع لسلطات تلك الدول التي تقع ضمنها ، إما لاعتبارات قبلية ، أو لاعتبارات جغرافية ، وهناك روابط وثيقة بين الإرهاب الدولي والاتّجار غير المشروع في الأسلحة والمفرقعات من جانب الاتّجار غير المشروع في المخدرات من جانب آخر. 
2- كما يهتز كيان الدولة السياسي إذا اضطرت الدولة إلى الاستعانة بقوات مسلحة أجنبية للحفاظ على كيانها ، وقد حدث مثل هذا في إحدى دول أمريكا الجنوبية اللاتينية ؛ حيث توجد عصابات لزراعة الكوكا وإنتاج مخدر الكوكايين وتهريبه وهي عصابات جيدة التنظيم ، ولديها أسلحة متقدمة ووسائل نقل حديثة حتى إن هذه العصابة وُجد بحوتها قواعد عسكرية ومهابط طائرات وقد سيطرت هذه العصابات على مناطق زراعية لكوكا والقنب ومنعت القوات الحكومية من دخولها الأمر الذي دعى الدولة إلى الاستغاثة واستدعاء قوات أجنبية (قوات للجيش الأمريكي). 
3- الحركات الانفصالية في العالم تغذيها أموال تجار المخدرات. 
4- مهربوا المخدرات والمتاجرون في المخدرات لا يؤمنون بدين أو عقيدة ولا ينتمون إلى وطن وليس لديهم انشغال سوى التفكير في الكسب المادي الغير مشروع من وراء الاتّجار بالمخدرات فهم على استعداد لبيع أنفسهم وأسرهم وأوطانهم وشعوبهم مقابل السماح لهم بالمرور بالمخدرات وتهريبها فيفشون الأسرار ويقدمون المعلومات للأعداء مما يجعل من المتعاطي ومهربي المخدرات فريسة سهلة للعدو ومخابراته. 
خامساً :أثر المخدرات على الإجرام :

إن تعاطي المخدرات يؤدي إلى كثرة الجرائم وانتشارها في المجتمع، إذ هي تدفع متعاطيها إلى ارتكاب شتى الجرائم عن قصد منه، وعن غير قصد، وقد أثبتت ذلك الدراسات المتخصصة التي أجريت في هذا المجال، نورد نموذجاً من تلك الدراسات للدلالة على ذلك، نقلاً عن كتاب المسكرات والمخدرات بين الشريعة والقانون للمستشار عزت حسنين، حيث قال: "ومن تلك الدراسات ما قام به المكتب الخاص بخدمات المجرمين بأثينا تحت رئاسة مديره الأستاذ مارديكاس بدراسة 379 حالة من حالات التعاطي، وانتهت الدراسة إلى الآتي: 
إن الإدمان على الحشيش يؤدي إلى ارتكاب الجرائم، ويحول شخصية الفرد إلى شخصية كسولة غير مستقرة، مما يؤدي في النهاية إلى التشرد والسرقة، وكذلك يحول الفرد إلى إنسان مشاكس سريع التهيج، شكاك، خائف جبان، وكنتيجة لهذا الخوف والجبن يحدث الهجوم والعدوان، ولهذا يقعون في جرائم الاعتداء .
وان أضرار المخدرات لايقتصر على متعاطيها فحسب بل يتعداه إلى ذريته وذويه وكونها تفسد العقل والمزاج حتى يصير في الرجل تخنث ودياثة أي يرضى الفساد على محارمه لما يفقد من عقل عند تعاطيه لهذه السموم وبالتالي فان تعاطي المخدرات يدفع الشخص إلى ارتكاب الجرائم الجنسية مثل الخطف ومن ثم الاغتصاب والقتل .
فيعد تعاطي المخدرات من أكبر الأخطار التي تواجه المجتمعات في العصر الحاضر لما تخلفه من أضرار لمتعاطيها صحياً واجتماعياً واقتصادياً ودينياً لا نستطيع حصرها لتجددها يوماً بعد يوم لما تورثه هذه الآفة من سموم خطرة ، ، تقود متعاطيها إلى طريق مظلم نهايته الموت المحقق والتشرد والضياع .
ولقد نتج عن تعاطي المخدرات كثير من انحرافات السلوك تمثل ذلك في ازدياد العلاقة بين تعاطي المخدرات وجريمة ازهاق الأرواح وجرائم هتك الأعراض بفعل تأثير المخدر على الإنسان الدعارة كطريق للحصول على المال اللازم لشراء هذا المخدر أو ذاك لأن «المخدر يبعد الانسان عن واقعه ويضعه ويضمه في عالم من الوهم ينسى معه وجوده وفضائله وينسى معه ارتباطه بمجتمعه وتكرار هذا الانفصال عن الواقع يجعل متعاطي المخدر في حالة تبعية للسم الذي يتعاطاه فينهش جهازه العصبي ويحطم ويصبح من يتعاطى المخدر هارباً منحرفاً من محيطه ومن واقعه والشواهد على مدى ارتباط المخدرات بالانحراف الاجتماعي والسلوكي للأفراد كثيرة إذ تبين في دراسة على تعاطي الحشيش ان 76% من أفراد العينة متهمون بارتكاب جرائم وان أكثر الجرائم هي الاعتداء المباشر على النفس أو الشروع في القتل تبين ان 58% من قضايا القتل عمداً ارتكبت فيها الجريمة بسبب المعتقد الخاطئ بالخيانة الزوجية وقتلت الزوجة في 31% من هذه القضايا وفي حادثتين أخريين قتل المتعاطي طفله على اعتبار انه ابن سفاح وفي دراسة عن الجريمة في الكويت وجد ان 15% من الجرائم التي ارتكبت كانت تحت تأثير الخمور والمخدرات وتوجد كذلك علاقة قوية بين المخدرات واللذة المحرمة وعملية بيع الأجساد في مقابل أجر معين فالاعتقاد الشائع لدى الكثيرين ان المخدرات تطيل من زمن المتعة واللذة الجنسية ولكنها بالعكس من ذلك تؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية وهي فقدان القدرة على التنفيذ فيعجز عن الأداء الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى الضعف الجنسي المزمن وانهيار الحياة الزوجية والعائلية، ولقد أثبتت البحوث التي عنيت بتفسير السلوك الاجرامي ان هناك ثمة علاقة أكيدة وقوية بين ميل الفرد إلى شرب الكحول والخمر وممارسته للجريمة والانحراف فقد ثبت من دراسة مركز أبحاث مكافحة الجريمة ان انتشار تعاطي المسكرات يعد مرحلة أولية وكخلفية أساسية لمرتكبي جريمة المخدرات الحالية وقررت نفس الدراسة بانه اذا تم ضبط جريمة السكر خاصة صناعة وتجارة المسكرات والمروجين لها فان ذلك يحد كثيراً من انتشار ظاهرة المخدرات في المجتمع السعودي وفي الدراسة التي أجريت على المجرمين الجنسيين في المجتمع العربي ظهر من نتائج البحث ان الغالبية 70% من المحكوم عليهم بجرائم جنسية كانوا يشربون المسكر وتبين ان الخمر يدفع إلى ارتكاب الأفعال الجنسية الشاذة كاللواط بنسبة 3، 68% ويدفع كذلك إلى ممارسة الفحشاء وخاصة الزنا بنسبة 5، 70% ويساهم أيضاً في ارتكاب الافعال الجنسية بقوة مع الإناث كالاغتصاب بنسبة 6، 67% وكذلك يجعل عند الفرد ميلاً نحو هتك عرض الذكور بنسبة 4، 75% والبيانات الاحصائية السابقة تبرهن على ان شرب المسكرات يشيع عند المجرمين الجنسيين بشكل عام وهو من الأسباب الرئيسية في ارتكاب 
الفعل الجنسي المحرم بصرف النظر عن دور في التخصص بنمط من الجرائم الجنسية، 
وقد اعترف الطب الحديث بان الخمر عند شربها تغطي المناطق المخية العليا وهي الموجودة في القشر لفصي المخ )
( وهي مركز الإرادة والأخلاق والتفكير والرؤية كما أثبتت إحدى الدراسات التي حاولت كشف العوامل المرتبطة بالجريمة ان 27% من المحكوم عليهم بافعال جنائية كانوا يتناولون المخدرات وان المخدر يدفع بقوة بالفرد إلى ارتكاب جرائم الاعتداء الجنسي كهتك الأعراض والاغتصاب .
وتشير بعض الدراسات إلى أن متعاطي المخدرات شكلوا ما نسبته 20% من جملة الجرائم المسجلة في عينة من الدول العربية عام 1973 (*)
(*)مقالة بعنوان عرض تحليلي للمخدرات الأكثر فتكاً بالبشرية ، بقلم/ عبد الإله محمد الشريف من السعودية موقع صحيفة الجزيرة السعودية على الانترنت .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مضار المخدرات كثيرة ومتعددة ومن الثابت علمياً أن تعاطي المخدرات يضر بسلامة جسم المتعاطي وعقله .وإن الشخص المتعاطي للمخدرات يكون عبئاً وخطراً على نفسه وعلى أسرته وجماعته وعلى الأخلاق والإنتاج وعلى الأمن ومصالح الدولة وعلى المجتمع ككل.بل لها أخطار بالغة أيضاً في التأثير على كيان الدولة السياسي .. ونذكر هنا الأضرار الجسمية والنفسية والاجتماعية والسياسية.
أولاً- الأضرار الجسمية : 
- فقدان الشهية للطعام مما يؤدي إلى النحافة والهزال والضعف العام المصحوب باصفرار الوجه .
- ُيحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراب في الجهاز الهضمي والذي ينتج عنه سوء الهضم .
- أتلاف الكبد وتليفه حيث يحلل المخدر (الأفيون مثلاً) خلايا الكبد ويحدث بها تليفاً وزيادة في نسبة السكر ، مما يسبب التهاب وتضخم في الكبد وتوقف عمله بسبب السموم التي تعجز الكبد عن تخليص الجسم منها.
- التهاب في المخ وتحطيم وتآكل ملايين الخلايا العصبية التي تكوّن المخ مما يؤدي إلى فقدان الذاكرة .
- اضطرابات في القلب ، وارتفاع في ضغط الدم ، وانفجار الشرايين .
- التأثير على النشاط الجنسي ، حيث تقلل من القدرة الجنسية وتنقص من إفرازات الغدد الجنسية. 
- كما أن المخدرات هي السبب الرئيسي في الإصابة بأشد الأمراض خطورة مثل السرطان. 
- تعاطي جرعة زائدة ومفرطة من المخدرات قد يكون في حد ذاته (انتحاراً). 
ثانياً- الأضرار النفسية :
- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراباً في الإدراك الحسي العام وخاصة إذا ما تعلق الأمر بحواس السمع والبصر 
- يؤدي تعاطي المخدرات إلى اختلال في التفكير العام وصعوبة وبطء به ، وبالتالي يؤدي إلى فساد الحكم على الأمور والأشياء الذي يحدث معها بعض أو حتى كثير من التصرفات الغريبة إضافة إلى الهذيان والهلوسة. 
- تؤدي المخدرات أثر تعاطيها إلى آثار نفسية مثل القلق والتوتر المستمر والشعور بعدم الاستقرار والشعور بالانقباض والهبوط مع عصبية وحِدّة في المزاج وإهمال النفس والمظهر وعدم القدرة على العمل أو الاستمرار فيه. 
- يحدث تعاطي المخدرات اضطراب في الوجدان ، حيث ينقلب المتعاطي عن حالة المرح والنشوة والشعور بالرضى والراحة (بعد تعاطي المخدر) ويتبع هذا ضعف في المستوى الذهني وذلك لتضارب الأفكار لديه فهو بعد التعاطي يشعر بالسعادة والنشوة والعيش في جو خيالي وغياب عن الوجود وزيادة النشاط والحيوية ولكن سرعان ما يتغير الشعور بالسعادة والنشوة إلى ندم وواقع مؤلم وفتور وإرهاق مصحوب بخمول واكتئاب. 
- تتسبب المخدرات في حدوث العصبية الزائدة الحساسية الشديدة والاضطراب والتوتر الانفعالي الدائم والذي ينتج عنه بالضرورة ضعف القدرة على التواؤم والتكيف الاجتماعي. 
الاضطرابات الانفعالية قسمين : 
أ- الاضطرابات السارة :
وتشمل الأنواع التي تعطي المتعاطي صفة إيجابية حيث يحس بحسن الحال التفخيم أو النشوة حيث يحس المتعاطي في هذه الحالة حالة بالثقة التامة ويشعر بأن كل شيء على ما يرام ،وأنه أعظم الناس وأقوى وأذكى من الاخرين .
ب- الاضطرابات غير السارة :
1- الاكتئاب : ويشعر الفرد فيه بأفكار (سوداوية) حيث يتردد في اتخاذ القرارات وذلك للشعور بالألم. ويقلل الشخص المصاب بهذا النوع من الاضطرابات من قيمة ذاته ويبالغ في الأمور التافهة ويجعلها ضخمة ومهمة.
2- القلق : ويشعر الشخص في هذه الحالة بالخوف والتوتر. 
3- جمود أو تبلد الانفعال : وهو تبلد العاطفة – حيث إن الشخص في هذه الحالة لا يستجيب ولا يستشار بأي حدث يمر عليه مهما كان ساراً وغير سار. 
4- عدم التناسب الانفعالي : وهذا اضطراب يحدث فيه عدم توازن في العاطفة فيرى الشخص المصاب هذا الاضطراب يضحك ويبكي من دون سبب مثير لهذا البكاء أو الضحك ، اختلال الآنية : حيث يشعر الشخص المصاب بهذا الاضطراب بأن ذاته متغيرة فيحس بأنه شخص متغير تماماً ، وأنه ليس هو ، وذلك بالرغم من أنه يعرف هو ذاته. ويحدث هذا الإحساس أحياناً بعد تناول بعض العقاقير ، كعقاقير الهلوسة مثل (أل . أس . دي) والحشيش. 
ثالثا ً:الأضرار الاجتماعية 
1- أضرار المخدرات على الفرد نفســـــه :
إن تعاطي المخدرات يحطم إرادة الفرد المتعاطي وذلك لأن تعاطي المخدرات (يجعل الفرد يفقد كل القيم الدينية والأخلاقية ويتعطل عن عمله الوظيفي والتعليم مما يقلل إنتاجيته ونشاطه اجتماعياً وثقافياً وبالتالي يحجب عنه ثقة الناس به ويتحول بالتالي بفعل المخدرات إلى شخص غير موثوق فيه ومهمل ومنحرف في المزاج والتعامل مع الآخرين ويدفعه إلى ارتكاب الجرائم والعنف في معظم الحالات ). 
وتشكل المخدرات أضراراً على الفرد منها : 
1- المخدرات تؤدي إلى نتائج سيئة للفرد سواء بالنسبة لعمله أو إرادته أو وضعه الاجتماعي وثقة الناس به. 
2- كما أن تعاطيها يجعل من الشخص المتعاطي إنساناً كسول ذو تفكير سطحي يهمل أداء واجباته ومسؤولياته وينفعل بسرعة ولأسباب تافهة. وذو أمزجة منحرفة في تعامله مع الناس ، كما أن المخدرات تدفع الفرد المتعاطي إلى عدم القيام بمهنته ويفتقر إلى الكفاية والحماس والإرادة لتحقيق واجباته .

3- عندما يلح متعاطي المخدرات على تعاطي مخدر ما، ويسمى بـ((داء التعاطي)) أو بالنسبة للمدمن يسمى
بـ ((داء الإدمان)) ولا يتوفر للمتعاطي دخل ليحصل به على الجرعة الاعتيادية (وذلك أثر إلحاح المخدرات) فإنه يلجأ إلى الاستدانة وربما إلى أعمال منحرفة وغير مشروعة مثل قبول الرشوة والاختلاس والسرقة والبغاء وغيرها. وهو بهذه الحالة قد يبيع نفسه وأسرته ومجتمعه وطناً وشعباً. 
4- ُيحدِث تعاطي المخدرات للمتعاطي أو المدمن مؤثرات شديدة وحساسيات زائدة ، مما يؤدي إلى إساءة علاقاته بكل من يعرفهم. فهي تؤدي إلى سوء العلاقة الزوجية والأسرية ، مما يدفع إلى تزايد احتمالات وقوع الطلاق وانحراف الأطفال وتزيد أعداد الأحداث المشردين وتسوء العلاقة بين المدمن وبين جيرانه ، فيحدث الخلافات والمشاجرات التي قد تدفع به أو بجاره إلى دفع الثمن باهظاً. كذلك تسوء علاقة المتعاطي والمدمن بزملائه ورؤسائه في العمل مما يؤدي إلى احتمال طرده من عمله أو تغريمه غرامة مادية تخفض مستوى دخله. 
5- الفرد المتعاطي لا يمكنه إقامة علاقات طيبة مع الآخرين ولا حتى مع نفسه مما يتسبب في سيطرة (الأسوأ وعدم التكيف وسوء التوافق والتواؤم الاجتماعي على سلوكياته الأمر الذي يؤدي به في النهاية إلى الخلاص من واقعه المؤلم بالانتحار ). فهناك علاقة وطيدة بين تعاطي المخدرات والانتحار حيث إن معظم حالات الوفاة التي سجلت كان السبب فيها هو تعاطي جرعات زائدة من المخدر. 
6- المخدرات تؤدي إلى نبذ الأخلاق وفعل كل منكر وقبيح وكثير من حوادث الزنى والخيانة الزوجية تقع تحت تأثير هذه المخدرات وبذلك نرى ما للمخدرات من آثار وخيمة على الفرد والمجمتع. 
2- تأثير المخدرات على الأسرة :
الأسرة هي  :Frown: (الخلية الرئيسية في الأمة إذا صلحت صلح حال المجتمع وإذا فسدت انهار بنيانه فالأسرة أهم عامل يؤثر في التكوين النفساني للفرد لأنه البيئة التي يحل بها وتحضنه فور أن يرى نور الحياة ووجود خلل في نظام الأسرة من شأنه أن يحول دون قيامها بواجبها التعليمي لأبنائها)). 
فتعاطي المخدرات يصيب الأسرة والحياة الأسرية بأضرار بالغة من وجوه كثيرة أهمها : 
1- ولادة الأم المدمنة على تعاطي المخدرات لأطفال مشوهين. 
2- مع زيادة الإنفاق على تعاطي المخدرات يقل دخل الأسرة الفعلي مما يؤثر على نواحي الإنفاق الأخرى ويتدنى المستوى الصحي والغذائي والاجتماعي والتعليم وبالتالي الأخلاقي لدى أفراد تلك الأسرة التي وجه معيلها دخله إلى الإنفاق عل المخدرات هذه المظاهر تؤدي إلى انحراف الأفراد لسببين : 
أولهما : أغراض القدوة الممثلة في الأب والأم أو العائل. 
السبب الآخر : هو الحاجة التي تدفع الأطفال إلى أدنى الأعمال لتوفير الاحتياجات المتزايدة في غياب العائل. 
3- بجانب الآثار الاقتصادية والصحية لتعاطي المخدرات على الأسرة نجد أن جو الأسرة العام يسوده التوتر والشقاق والخلافات بين أفرادها فإلى جانب إنفاق المتعاطي لجزء كبير من الدخل على المخدرات والذي يثير انفعالات وضيق لدى أفراد الأسرة فالمتعاطي يقوم بعادات غير مقبولة لدى الأسرة حيث يتجمع عدد من المتعاطين في بيته ويسهرون إلى آخر الليل مما يولد لدى أفراد الأسرة تشوق لتعاطي المخدرات تقليداً للشخص المتعاطي أو يولد لديهم الخوف والقلق خشية أن يهاجم المنزل بضبط المخدرات والمتعاطين 
3- أضرار المخدرات على الإنتاج : 
يعتبر ((الفرد لبنة من لبنات المجتمع وإنتاجية الفرد تؤثر بدورها على إنتاجية المجتمع الذي ينتمي إليه)).
فمتعاطي المخدرات لا يتأثر وحده بانخفاض إنتاجه في العمل ولكن إنتاج المجتمع أيضاً يتأثر في حالة تفشي المخدرات وتعاطيها فالظروف الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي تؤدي إلى تعاطي المخدرات ((تؤدي إلى انخفاض إنتاجية قطاع من الشعب العام فتؤدي أيضاً إلى ضروب أخرى من السلوك تؤثر أيضاً على إنتاجية المجتمع)). 
ومن الأمثلة على تلك السلوك هي : تشرد الأحداث وإجرامهم والدعارة والرشوة والسرقة والفساد والمرض العقلي والنفسي والإهمال واللامبالاة وأنواع السلوك هذه يأتيها مجموعة من الأشخاص في المجتمع ولكن أضرارها لا تقتصر عليهم فقط بل تمتد وتصيب المجتمع بأسره وجميع أنشطته وهذا يعني أن متعاطي المخدرات لا يتأثر وحده بانخفاض إنتاجه في العمل ولكنه يخفض من إنتاجية المجتمع بصفة عامة وذلك للأسباب التالية : 
1- انتشار المخدرات والاتّجار بها وتعاطيها يؤدي إلى زيادة الرقابة من الجهات الأمنية حيث تزداد قوات رجال الأمن ورقباء السجون والمحاكم والعاملين في المصحات والمستشفيات ومطاردة المهربين للمخدرات تجارها والمروجين ومحاكمتهم وحراستهم في السجون ورعاية المدمنين في المستشفيات تحتاج إلى قوى بشرية ومادية كثيرة للقيام بها وذلك يعني أنه لو لم يكن هناك ظاهرة لتعاطي وانتشار أو ترويج المخدرات لأمكن هذه القوات إلى الاتجاه نحو إنتاجية أفضل ونواحي صحية أو ثقافية بدلاً من بذل جهودهم في القيام بمطاردة المهربين ومروجي المخدرات وتعاطيها ومحاكمتهم ورعاية المدمنين وعلاجهم. 
2- يؤدي كذلك تعاطي وانتشار المخدرات إلى خسائر مادية كبيرة بالمجتمع ككل وتؤثر عليه وعلى إنتاجيته وهذه الخسائر المادية تتمثل في المبالغ التي تنفق وتصرف على المخدرات ذاتها. 
فمثلاً : إذا كانت المخدرات (تزرع في أراضي المجتمع) التي تستهلك فيه فإن ذلك يعني إضاعة قوى بشرية عاملة وإضاعة الأراضي التي تستخدم في زراعة هذه المخدرات بدلاً من استغلالها في زراعة محاصيل يحتاجها واستخدام الطاقات البشرية في ما ينفع الوطن ويزيد من إنتاجه. 
أما إذا كانت المخدرات تهرب إلى المجتمع المستهلك للمواد المخدرة فإن هذا يعني إضاعة وإنفاق أموالاً كبيرة ينفقها أفراد المجتمع المستهلك عن طريق دفع تكاليف السلع المهربة إليه بدلاً من أن تستخدم هذه الأموال في ما يفيد المجتمع كاستيراد مواد وآليات تفيد المجتمع للإنتاج أو التعليم أو الصحة. 
3- أن تعاطي المخدرات يساعد على إيجاد نوع من البطالة ؛ وذلك لأن المال إذا استغل في المشاريع العامة النفع تتطلب توفر أيدي عاملة وهذا يسبب للمجتمع تقدماً ملحوظاً في مختلف المجالات ويرفع معدل الإنتاج ، أما إذا استعمل هذا المال في الطرق الغير مشروعة كتجارة المخدرات فإنه حينئذ لا يكون بحاجة إلى أيدي عاملة ؛ لأن ذلك يتم خفية عن أعين الناس بأيدي عاملة قليلة جداً. 

4- إن الاستسلام للمخدرات والانغماس فيها يجعل شاربها يركن إليها وبالتالي فهو يضعف أمام مواجهة واقع الحياة الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تناقص كفاءته الإنتاجية فما يعوقه عن تنمية مهاراته وقدراته وكذلك فإن الاستسلام للمخدرات يؤدي إلى إعاقة تنمية المهارات العقلية والنتيجة هي انحدار الإنتاج لذلك الشخص وبالتالي للمجتمع الذي يعيش فيه كمّاً وكيفاً. 
5- كل دولة تحاول أن تحافظ على كيانها الاقتصادي وتدعيمه لكي تواصل التقدم ومن أجل أن تحرز دولة ما هذا التقدم فإنه لا بد من وجود قدر كبير من الجهد العقلي والعضلي معاً ((يبذل بواسطة أبناء تلك الدولة سعياً وراء التقدم واللحاق بالركب الحضاري والتقدم والتطور)) ليتحقق لها ولأبنائها الرخاء والرفاهية فيسعد الجميع ، ولما كان تعاطي المخدرات ينقص من القدرة على بذل الجهد ويستنفذ القدر الأكبر من الطاقة ويضعف القدرة على الإبداع والبحث والابتكار فإن ذلك يسبب انتهاك لكيان الدولة الاقتصادي وذلك لعدم وجود الجهود العضلية والفكرية (العقلية) نتيجة لضياعها عن طريق تعاطي المخدرات. 
6- إضافة إلى ذلك فإن المخدرات تكبد الدول نفقات باهظة ومن أهم هذه النفقات هو ما تنفقه الدول في استهلاك المخدرات فالدول المستهلكة للمخدرات (مثل الدول العربية) تجد نفقات استهلاك المخدرات فيها طريقها إلى الخارج بحيث إنها لا تستثمر نفقات المخدرات في الداخل مما يؤدي (غالباً) إلى انخفاض في قيمة العملة المحلية لو كانت العملة المفضلة لدى تجار المخدرات ومهربيها هو الدولار. 
7- أثر المخدرات على الأمن العام مما لاشك فيه أن الأفراد هم عماد المجتمع فإذا تفشت وظهرت ظاهرة المخدرات بين الأفراد انعكس ذلك على المجتمع فيصبح مجتمعاً مريضاً بأخطر الآفات ، يسوده الكساد والتخلف وتعمّه الفوضى ويصبح فريسة سهلة للأعداء للنيل منه في عقيدته وثرواته فإذا ضعف إنتاج الفرد انعكس ذلك على إنتاج المجتمع وأصبح خطر على الإنتاج والاقتصاد القومي إضافة إلى ذلك هنالك مما هو أخطر وأشد وبالاً على المجتمع نتيجة لانتشار المخدرات التي هي في حد ذاتها جريمة فإن مرتكبها يستمرئ لنفسه مخالفة الأنظمة الأخرى فهي بذلك (المخدرات) الطريق المؤدي الى ارتكاب جرائم أخرى 
رابعاً: أضرار المخدرات وآثارها السياسية :
يمكن تلخيصها بالآتي:
1- يهتز الكيان السياسي لأي دولة إذا لم يكن في وسعها ومقدورها بسط نفوذها على كل أقاليمها ولقد ثبت أن كثيراً من مناطق زراعة المخدرات في أنحاء متفرقة من العالم لا تخضع لسلطات تلك الدول التي تقع ضمنها ، إما لاعتبارات قبلية ، أو لاعتبارات جغرافية ، وهناك روابط وثيقة بين الإرهاب الدولي والاتّجار غير المشروع في الأسلحة والمفرقعات من جانب الاتّجار غير المشروع في المخدرات من جانب آخر. 
2- كما يهتز كيان الدولة السياسي إذا اضطرت الدولة إلى الاستعانة بقوات مسلحة أجنبية للحفاظ على كيانها ، وقد حدث مثل هذا في إحدى دول أمريكا الجنوبية اللاتينية ؛ حيث توجد عصابات لزراعة الكوكا وإنتاج مخدر الكوكايين وتهريبه وهي عصابات جيدة التنظيم ، ولديها أسلحة متقدمة ووسائل نقل حديثة حتى إن هذه العصابة وُجد بحوتها قواعد عسكرية ومهابط طائرات وقد سيطرت هذه العصابات على مناطق زراعية لكوكا والقنب ومنعت القوات الحكومية من دخولها الأمر الذي دعى الدولة إلى الاستغاثة واستدعاء قوات أجنبية (قوات للجيش الأمريكي). 
3- الحركات الانفصالية في العالم تغذيها أموال تجار المخدرات. 
4- مهربوا المخدرات والمتاجرون في المخدرات لا يؤمنون بدين أو عقيدة ولا ينتمون إلى وطن وليس لديهم انشغال سوى التفكير في الكسب المادي الغير مشروع من وراء الاتّجار بالمخدرات فهم على استعداد لبيع أنفسهم وأسرهم وأوطانهم وشعوبهم مقابل السماح لهم بالمرور بالمخدرات وتهريبها فيفشون الأسرار ويقدمون المعلومات للأعداء مما يجعل من المتعاطي ومهربي المخدرات فريسة سهلة للعدو ومخابراته. 
خامساً :أثر المخدرات على الإجرام :

إن تعاطي المخدرات يؤدي إلى كثرة الجرائم وانتشارها في المجتمع، إذ هي تدفع متعاطيها إلى ارتكاب شتى الجرائم عن قصد منه، وعن غير قصد، وقد أثبتت ذلك الدراسات المتخصصة التي أجريت في هذا المجال، نورد نموذجاً من تلك الدراسات للدلالة على ذلك، نقلاً عن كتاب المسكرات والمخدرات بين الشريعة والقانون للمستشار عزت حسنين، حيث قال: "ومن تلك الدراسات ما قام به المكتب الخاص بخدمات المجرمين بأثينا تحت رئاسة مديره الأستاذ مارديكاس بدراسة 379 حالة من حالات التعاطي، وانتهت الدراسة إلى الآتي: 
إن الإدمان على الحشيش يؤدي إلى ارتكاب الجرائم، ويحول شخصية الفرد إلى شخصية كسولة غير مستقرة، مما يؤدي في النهاية إلى التشرد والسرقة، وكذلك يحول الفرد إلى إنسان مشاكس سريع التهيج، شكاك، خائف جبان، وكنتيجة لهذا الخوف والجبن يحدث الهجوم والعدوان، ولهذا يقعون في جرائم الاعتداء .
وان أضرار المخدرات لايقتصر على متعاطيها فحسب بل يتعداه إلى ذريته وذويه وكونها تفسد العقل والمزاج حتى يصير في الرجل تخنث ودياثة أي يرضى الفساد على محارمه لما يفقد من عقل عند تعاطيه لهذه السموم وبالتالي فان تعاطي المخدرات يدفع الشخص إلى ارتكاب الجرائم الجنسية مثل الخطف ومن ثم الاغتصاب والقتل .
فيعد تعاطي المخدرات من أكبر الأخطار التي تواجه المجتمعات في العصر الحاضر لما تخلفه من أضرار لمتعاطيها صحياً واجتماعياً واقتصادياً ودينياً لا نستطيع حصرها لتجددها يوماً بعد يوم لما تورثه هذه الآفة من سموم خطرة ، ، تقود متعاطيها إلى طريق مظلم نهايته الموت المحقق والتشرد والضياع .
ولقد نتج عن تعاطي المخدرات كثير من انحرافات السلوك تمثل ذلك في ازدياد العلاقة بين تعاطي المخدرات وجريمة ازهاق الأرواح وجرائم هتك الأعراض بفعل تأثير المخدر على الإنسان الدعارة كطريق للحصول على المال اللازم لشراء هذا المخدر أو ذاك لأن «المخدر يبعد الانسان عن واقعه ويضعه ويضمه في عالم من الوهم ينسى معه وجوده وفضائله وينسى معه ارتباطه بمجتمعه وتكرار هذا الانفصال عن الواقع يجعل متعاطي المخدر في حالة تبعية للسم الذي يتعاطاه فينهش جهازه العصبي ويحطم ويصبح من يتعاطى المخدر هارباً منحرفاً من محيطه ومن واقعه والشواهد على مدى ارتباط المخدرات بالانحراف الاجتماعي والسلوكي للأفراد كثيرة إذ تبين في دراسة على تعاطي الحشيش ان 76% من أفراد العينة متهمون بارتكاب جرائم وان أكثر الجرائم هي الاعتداء المباشر على النفس أو الشروع في القتل تبين ان 58% من قضايا القتل عمداً ارتكبت فيها الجريمة بسبب المعتقد الخاطئ بالخيانة الزوجية وقتلت الزوجة في 31% من هذه القضايا وفي حادثتين أخريين قتل المتعاطي طفله على اعتبار انه ابن سفاح وفي دراسة عن الجريمة في الكويت وجد ان 15% من الجرائم التي ارتكبت كانت تحت تأثير الخمور والمخدرات وتوجد كذلك علاقة قوية بين المخدرات واللذة المحرمة وعملية بيع الأجساد في مقابل أجر معين فالاعتقاد الشائع لدى الكثيرين ان المخدرات تطيل من زمن المتعة واللذة الجنسية ولكنها بالعكس من ذلك تؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية وهي فقدان القدرة على التنفيذ فيعجز عن الأداء الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى الضعف الجنسي المزمن وانهيار الحياة الزوجية والعائلية، ولقد أثبتت البحوث التي عنيت بتفسير السلوك الاجرامي ان هناك ثمة علاقة أكيدة وقوية بين ميل الفرد إلى شرب الكحول والخمر وممارسته للجريمة والانحراف فقد ثبت من دراسة مركز أبحاث مكافحة الجريمة ان انتشار تعاطي المسكرات يعد مرحلة أولية وكخلفية أساسية لمرتكبي جريمة المخدرات الحالية وقررت نفس الدراسة بانه اذا تم ضبط جريمة السكر خاصة صناعة وتجارة المسكرات والمروجين لها فان ذلك يحد كثيراً من انتشار ظاهرة المخدرات في المجتمع السعودي وفي الدراسة التي أجريت على المجرمين الجنسيين في المجتمع العربي ظهر من نتائج البحث ان الغالبية 70% من المحكوم عليهم بجرائم جنسية كانوا يشربون المسكر وتبين ان الخمر يدفع إلى ارتكاب الأفعال الجنسية الشاذة كاللواط بنسبة 3، 68% ويدفع كذلك إلى ممارسة الفحشاء وخاصة الزنا بنسبة 5، 70% ويساهم أيضاً في ارتكاب الافعال الجنسية بقوة مع الإناث كالاغتصاب بنسبة 6، 67% وكذلك يجعل عند الفرد ميلاً نحو هتك عرض الذكور بنسبة 4، 75% والبيانات الاحصائية السابقة تبرهن على ان شرب المسكرات يشيع عند المجرمين الجنسيين بشكل عام وهو من الأسباب الرئيسية في ارتكاب 
الفعل الجنسي المحرم بصرف النظر عن دور في التخصص بنمط من الجرائم الجنسية، 
وقد اعترف الطب الحديث بان الخمر عند شربها تغطي المناطق المخية العليا وهي الموجودة في القشر لفصي المخ )
( وهي مركز الإرادة والأخلاق والتفكير والرؤية كما أثبتت إحدى الدراسات التي حاولت كشف العوامل المرتبطة بالجريمة ان 27% من المحكوم عليهم بافعال جنائية كانوا يتناولون المخدرات وان المخدر يدفع بقوة بالفرد إلى ارتكاب جرائم الاعتداء الجنسي كهتك الأعراض والاغتصاب .
وتشير بعض الدراسات إلى أن متعاطي المخدرات شكلوا ما نسبته 20% من جملة الجرائم المسجلة في عينة من الدول العربية عام 1973 (*)
(*)مقالة بعنوان عرض تحليلي للمخدرات الأكثر فتكاً بالبشرية ، بقلم/ عبد الإله محمد الشريف من السعودية موقع صحيفة الجزيرة السعودية على الانترنت .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بالاتفاقيات الدولية لمواجهة ظاهرة الاتجار في المواد المخدرة كما لخصتها لجنة المخدرات بالأمم المتحدة على شكل أسس ومبادئ ـ في دورتها الاستثنائية ـ في جنيف بسبتمبر عام 1970 م ـ التي نصت على التالي: 
1 ـ تدعيم التدابير التي تهدف إلى القضاء على الاتجار الغير مشروع. 
2 ـ توعية الجماهير بأخطار سوء استعمال المخدرات وتنفيرهم من استعمالها لآثارها الضارة. 
3 ـ احلال زراعات نافعة بدلا من الزراعات الضارة. 
4 ـ معالجة المدمنين وتأهيلهم مهنياً واجتماعياً. 
أولاً : الطرق الطبية للعلاج :
وعلى العموم فإنه كلما ازداد عدد النكسات وزادت خطورة المادة الإدمانية يجب التشدد فى معايير الشفاء حتى فى الحالات التى يصحبها اضطراب جسيم فى الشخصية أو التى وقعت فى السلوك الإجرامي مهما كان محدداً ، وتبدأ مراحل العلاج بالمراحل الآتية:
1- مرحلة التخلص من السموم :
وهى مرحلة طبية فى الأساس ، ذلك أن جسد الإنسان فى الأحوال العادية إنما يتخلص تلقائياً من السموم؛ ولذلك فإن العلاج الذى يقدم للمتعاطي فى هذه المرحلة هو مساعدة هذا الجسد على القيام بدوره الطبيعي ، وأيضاً التخفيف من آلام الانسحاب مع تعويضه عن السوائل المفقودة ، ثم علاج الأعراض الناتجة والمضاعفة لمرحلة الانسحاب ، هذا، وقد تتداخل هذه المرحلة مع المرحلة التالية لها وهى العلاج النفسي والاجتماعي؛ ذلك أنه من المفيد البدء مبكرا بالعلاج النفسي الاجتماعي وفور تحسن الحالة الصحية للمتعاطي.
2- مرحلة العلاج النفسي والاجتماعي :
إذا كان الإدمان ظاهرة اجتماعية ونفسية فى الأساس . فإن هذه المرحلة تصبح ضرورة ، فهى تعتبر العلاج الحقيقي للمدمن ، فأنها تنصب على المشكلة ذاتها ، بغرض القضاء على أسباب الإدمان. وتتضمن هذه المرحلة العلاجية العلاج النفسي الفردي للمتعاطي ، ثم تمتد إلى الأسرة ذاتها لعلاج الاضطرابات التى أصابت علاقات أفرادها ، سواء كانت هذه الاضطرابات من مسببات التعاطي أم من مضاعفاته ، كما تتضمن هذه المرحلة تدريبات عملية للمتعاطي على كيفية اتخاذ القرارات وحل المشكلات ومواجهة الضغوط ، وكيفية الاسترخاء والتنفس والتأمل والنوم الصحي . كما تتضمن أيضاً علاج السبب النفسي الأصلي لحالات التعاطي فيتم – على سبيل المثال – علاج الاكتئاب إذا وجد أو غيره من المشكلات النفسية كما يتم تدريب المتعاطي على المهارات الاجتماعية لمن يفتقد منهم القدرة والمهارة ، كما تتضمن أخيراً العلاج الرياضي لاستعادة المدمن كفاءته البدنية وثقته بنفسه وقيمة احترام نقاء جسده وفاعليته بعد ذلك .
3- مرحلة التأهيل والرعاية اللاحقة:
وتنقسم هذه المرحلة إلى ثلاثة مكونات أساسية أولها:
أ- مرحلة التأهيل العملي :
وتستهدف هذه العملية استعادة المدمن لقدراته وفاعليته فى مجال عمله ، وعلاج المشكلات التى تمنع عودته إلى العمل، أما إذا لم يتمكن من هذه العودة ، فيجب تدريبه وتأهيله لأي عمل آخر متاح ، حتى يمارس الحياة بشكل طبيعي.
ب- التأهيل الاجتماعي :
وتستهدف هذه العملية إعادة دمج المدمن فى الأسرة والمجتمع ، وذلك علاجاً لما يسمى (بظاهرة الخلع) حيث يؤدي الإدمان إلى انخلاع المدمن من شبكة العلاقات الأسرية والاجتماعية ، ويعتمد العلاج هنا على تحسين العلاقة بين الطرفين (المدمن من ناحية والأسرة والمجتمع من ناحية أخرى) وتدريبها على تقبل وتفهم كل منهما للآخر ، ومساعدة المدمن على استرداد ثقة أسرته ومجتمعه فيه وإعطائه فرصة جديدة لإثبات جديته وحرصه على الشفاء والحياة الطبيعية.
ثانياً : أساليب الوقاية من المخدرات ومقترحات وتوصيات وخاتمة : 
1 ـ إن المشكلة هي مشكلة اجتماعية يعاني منها المجتمع ككل، وبالتالي يجب مشاركة جميع الجهات الرسمية منها والشعبية في إيجاد هذا الحل… وإفساح المجال بشكل ديمقراطي أمام البحث العلمي لأسباب الظاهرة لتشمل كافة الميادين التي تتشعب منها المشكلة. 
2 ـ ان للظاهرة جوانب متعددة (اجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية) قد أدت إلى وجودها وانتشارها في المجتمع ككل لا بد من العمل بشكل جاد على حل هذه المعضلات المتعددة الجوانب التي يعاني منها المواطن من سكن وتوفير العمل المناسب والحريات الديمقراطية وغيرها لتنقية الأجواء وتخليصها من الشوائب التي تشجع على الكثير من الظواهر والأمراض الأخلاقية والسلوكية السيئة ومن ضمنها ظاهرة تعاطي المخدرات. 
3 ـ تشكيل لجنة متخصصة من كافة الجهات الرسمية والشعبية (صحية، اجتماعية، اقتصادية، حقوقيين، مفكرين، مؤسسات شعبية من أندية وجمعيات مهنية ونسائية… الخ…) وذلك لمشاركة في الكشف عن الأسباب الحقيقية للمشكلة وفي وضع الحلول بشكل جماعي، بحيث تتناول مختلف جوانب المشكلة، مع توفير حرية البحث العلمي ووضع الدراسات العلمية التي تتناول المشكلة من جوانبها الاجتماعية والنفسية، وتوفير كافة التسهيلات والضمانات لنجاح عمل اللجنة في القيام بمهماتها، حتى ان يتم القضاء النهائي على المشكلة من المجتمع. 
4 ـ الاهتمام بالتعليم التربوي واتباع الأساليب التربوية العلمية المتطورة في المناهج التعليمية لبناء جيل المستقبل على قاعدة متينة من الوعي والتربية و إدخال موضوع المخدرات و المؤثرات العقلية في برامج كليات الحقوق و الشرطة .
5 ـ توعية أفراد المجتمع عبر أجهزة الإعلام المختلفة للدولة بالأضرار الجسيمة ـ الصحية والاجتماعية والقومية الناشئة عن تعاطي المخدرات على ضوء ما تسفر عنه نتائج الدراسات والبحوث الاجتماعية والنفسية حول المشكلة. وإذا سلمنا بدور وسائل الإعلام في صياغة شخصية الفرد وتوجيهه، وتأثيرها على صياغة تفكيره بما تملك هذه المؤسسات الإعلامية من وسائل مطبوعة مثل: الكتب والصحف والمجلات والنشرات والملصقات، أو بالوسائل السمعية والمرئية: كالإذاعة والتلفزيون والسينما والمسرح والمهرجانات والمعارض، فلابد أن نسلم بدور هذه الوسائل والمؤسسات في علاج ظاهرة تعاطي المخدرات.
6 ـ القضاء على مشكلة البطالة التي يعاني منها المئات من الشباب بتوفير فرص متكافئة من العمل والاعتماد على المواطن في البناء الاقتصادي بشكل رئيسي والعمل على تضييق حدة الاعتماد على الخبرات الأجنبية بتوفير فرص التعليم والتدريب المهني للعمالة المحلية لإحلالهم محل العمالة الأجنبية ووقف عملية جلب العمالة الأجنبية إلى المنطقة، وإغلاق مكاتب المتاجرة بها. 
7 ـ توفير العلاج الصحي والاجتماعي للمدمنين والمتعاطين الذين يتم ضبطهم ـ على أنهم مرضى يجب علاجهم وليسوا مجرمين ـ وذلك بتوفير المصحات النفسية ومراكز التدريب المهني والتوعية، لكسبهم مهن توفر لهم شروط معيشتهم المادية ومعيشة أفراد أسرهم بعد فترة العلاج. 
8 ـ التوسع في إنشاء العيادات النفسية وتزويدها بالاختصاصيين النفسانيين والاجتماعيين والعمل على تشجيع إقبال المرضى والمتعاطين للعلاج بها على أن تبعد هذه العيادات تماما عن الطابع الأمني بحيث يطمأن المريض المتعاطي على انه لن يكون مراقبا من أجهزة الأمن في الدولة. 
9 ـ التأكيد على دور الأسرة في تهيئة الظروف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والصحية لتربية الأبناء على أسس وأخلاقيات سليمة تقيهم من شرط السقوط في تعاطي المخدرات وغيرها من أمراض اجتماعية أخرى. 
10 ـ منع تسرب المواد المخدرة إلى داخل البلاد والقضاء على تجارتها بمعاقبة المروجين والمتاجرين الحقيقيين لها دون التمييز والتستر على الكبار منهم ومعاقبة الضحايا الصغار!!.
11 ـ القضاء على الكميات المصادرة والمضبوطة من المخدرات عن طريق حرقها وتلفها، ومنع استخدامها من جديد من قبل بعض رجال الأمن المتنفذين في جهاز الدولة لأغراض أخرى أكثر خطورة على المجتمع. 
12 ـ العمل على إملاء الفراغ القاتل الذي يعاني منه قطاع الشباب وذلك بإطلاق الحريات العامة في البلاد ووضع البرامج الاجتماعية الثقافية الجديرة بتنمية وعي الشباب وفتح مداركهم، وتوفير كل فرص الإبداع لديهم من خلال النشاطات الثقافية والاجتماعية والرياضية عبر المؤسسات والجمعيات والأندية الشعبية والمسارح وغيرها. 

وأخيرا وكمحصلة نهائية لكل نتائج الحلول السابقة يأتي دور القانون كجزء مكمل لها ـ رادع لمن لم تنفع فيه تلك الحلول آخذا بعين الاعتبار نتائج الدراسات والبحوث العلمية لأسباب الظاهرة التي تخرج بها اللجنة المختصة المقترحة بمكافحة المخدرات ـ وباعتبار ان المتهم يمكن ان يكون عضوا بناء في المجتمع وليس عضوا ميئوسا منه. 
______________

المراجع والمصادر :
1- مواقع الانترنت :
ً1- موقع جريدة الصباح العراقية - مقالة بعنوان (( ملف المخدرات في العراق )) تحقيق الباحثة عاصفة 2ً - موقع نساء سورية المقالات والأبحاث التالية : أ- علاج الإدمان على المخدرات والتدخين ، د .سمير السبعة . ب - علاج الإدمان بين الجهود الجادة والمصالح الشخصية ، د.جمعة سيد يوسف ، رابطة الأخصائيين النفسيين المصريين . جـ - المخدرات ،ورشة تثقيفية ،مديرية صحة حمص ،تقديم د.إسماعيل حسن والباحثة المركزية ثناء السبعة بمناسبة اليوم العالمي لمكافحة المخدرات الذي يصادف 26 حزيران من كل عام . 3ً - موقع موسوعة الإعجاز العلمي في القران والسنة على الانترنت ،مقالة بعنوان( المخدرات .. خطر داهم ) - بقلم الدكتور محمد نزار الدقر .
2- الكتب والأبحاث : 
1ً- المسكرات والمخدرات بين الشريعة والقانون ـ تأليف: عزت حسنين، ط: الأولى، 
2ً- الإدمان: أ. د. محمد سلامة، أ. د. أنور العمروسي، المركز القومي للعلوم الاجتماعية والجنائية بالقاهرة. 
3ً- الجامعة اللبنانية - معهد العلوم الاجتماعية - حلقات وأبحاث - الإدمان علـى المخدرات - إعداد: نسرين محمد جميل الخالدي 
ناصر علي البراك: دور الأسرة في الوقاية من تعاطي المخدرات من منظور التربية الإسلامية في المملكة العربية السعودية، رسالة ماجستير ، كلية التربية بدمياط، جامعة المنصورة، 1991م . 4ً- سعد المغربي: ظاهرة تعاطي المخدرات: تعريفها – نبذة تاريخية عنها، بحث مقدم للندوة الدولية العربية حول ظاهرة تعاطي المخدرات، الفترة4-10مايو1971م،المنظمة العربية للدفاع الاجتماعي، القاهرة
3- المجلات : 
1 ً- مقالة بعنوان (( حضارة الهيروين )) ،مجلة العربي الكويتية ،العدد 479 أكتوبر 1998 . 
2ً - مقالة بعنوان (( الإدمان على المخدرات )) ،مجلة النبأ ، العدد / 54 / ذي القعدة 2001 .

إعداد الطالب : علي عبدا لله الحمادة إشراف :رئيس قسم القانون الجزائي د . مصطفـى بيطار

----------

